# 24H-Duisburg 2015



## KILROY (1. August 2014)

okay-okay, der Startschuß für das 2014er Event fällt zwar erst in ein paar Stunden, aber man KANN ja schonmal den Folgethread aufmachen. Schadet ja nicht.

;-)

Auf geht's.....


----------



## molux (1. August 2014)

.gibt es schon Bilder  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurst123 (2. August 2014)

Und viel wichtiger: Wie wird wohl das Wetter? ;-)


----------



## Christer (2. August 2014)

KILROY schrieb:


> okay-okay, der Startschuss für das 2014er *Evant* fällt zwar erst in ein paar Stunden, aber man KANN ja schonmal den Folgethread aufmachen. Schadet ja nicht.



Vielleicht sollte sich KILROY erst mal damit beschäftigen wie man das Wort "Event" schreibt!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. August 2014)

KILROY schrieb:


> okay-okay, der Startschuss für das 2014er Evant fällt zwar erst in ein paar Stunden, aber man KANN ja schonmal den Folgethread aufmachen. Schadet ja nicht.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Auf geht's.....



Man *kann* auch mal die Fre.se halten .....mann mann, was gibt es nur für dumme Menschen !


----------



## Ravega (3. August 2014)

16 Wörter und direkt 2 Rechtschreibfehler 
Gottlob sind wir hier nicht im Rechtschreibforum! 

Und deswegen ist es relativ sinnlos, jetzt schon einen Thread für 2015 zu eröffnen, weil der eh nur seitenweise mit Müll zugespamt wird!


----------



## KILROY (4. August 2014)

Liebe Mitstreiter, um des Friedens Willen wurden hier Korrekturen vorgenommen. Ich danke denjenigen bisherigen Schreibern, die hier offensichtlich mit Humor an die Sache gehen. Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, ist auch gemeint.

[ an die gern gesehenen Kritiker: Euch gebührt volle Aufmerksamkeit für diese essentiellen Hinweise. Ich werde mich eingehend damit auseinandersetzen. Allerdings muss ich erstmal aus dem Lachen wieder rauskommen. Es kann also ein wenig dauern. ] 

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Ravega (7. August 2014)

Mal was zum eigentlichen Thema:

*Das 2015er 24h-Rennen findet am 01./02. August statt.*

Bei der Urlaubsplanung berücksichtigen!


----------



## KONI-DU (7. August 2014)

Kopiert doch hier schon mal den 2014er Thread rein. Ist doch eh immer das Selbe. Zumindest der Teil nach dem Rennen


----------



## Schwitte (7. August 2014)

Nicht ganz dasselbe wie die Jahre davor!
Bei den Helden von Duisburg ist die Treppe/der Stau dieses Jahr kein Aufreger mehr - immerhin!


----------



## theduke1mtb (12. August 2014)

An welchem Samstag findet denn der "Anmeldewahnsinn" statt 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itze701 (12. August 2014)

Samstag 27.09.2014 08.00 Uhr


----------



## Dumens100 (13. August 2014)

wird sicher wieder in Etappen wie die letzten Jahre ablaufen


----------



## Schwitte (30. August 2014)

itze701 schrieb:


> Samstag 27.09.2014 08.00 Uhr



So so....


----------



## manutebol (31. August 2014)

Oder vielleicht lieber doch an einem Montagabend im September an den Rechner setzen?!?!?


----------



## Schwitte (31. August 2014)

Pssst! 
So steigen die Chancen einen Startplatz zu ergattern.


----------



## itze701 (22. September 2014)

Bei solch gestiegenen Chancen konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Bin wieder dabei! Sonstwer noch bei solo?

VG, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironman007 (22. September 2014)

Puhh, nach gefühlten 45 Sekunden war für Einzel Herrren ausgebucht, bin wieder SOLO dabei,
freue mich auf das nächste Jahr.


----------



## hdamok (22. September 2014)

<- auch Glück gehabt


----------



## Endura (22. September 2014)

Im 2er Männer Team dabei - man, war das diesmal nervenaufreibend...


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. September 2014)

2x im 4er-Team dabei 
Anmeldung war recht unlustig, Server war gut 5min down.


----------



## kerthor (22. September 2014)

Ich habe 1 min gebraucht und mir würde immer wieder gesagt ich solle dich bitte alle Felder ausfüllen! Waren aber alle ausgefüllt und die Einverständniserklärung habe ich auch angekreuzt! Bin nicht dabei! Und sehr sauer!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (22. September 2014)

Wofür wolltest Du Dich anmelden?


----------



## Raabi2711 (22. September 2014)

Ich könnte ebenfalls kotzen. War sofort dabei, alles reinkopiert. Höchstens 15 Sekunden für Alles gebraucht. Un dann? Eine Fehlermeldung nach der anderen. Insgesamt mit 2 Pc´s parallel... Nicht dabei und extrem stinkig


----------



## Hafenmeister (22. September 2014)

Mir geht es leider auch so beim 4er Team.  Andauernd kamen irgendwelche Datenbankfehler und wenn ich dann auf Seite 2 den Haken gesetzt habe wurde ich wieder auf Seite 1 zurückgewiesen


----------



## Der böse Wolf (22. September 2014)

4er scheint nochmal offen


----------



## kerthor (22. September 2014)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Wofür wolltest Du Dich anmelden?


Solo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (22. September 2014)

Puh, Schwein gehabt, trotz div. Fehlermeldungen und Neueingaben.
Also in 2015 dann 10-jähriges 24H-Duisburg-Jubiläum für mich, wenn alles gut geht.

Allen Mitstreitern erstmal viel Glück !!


----------



## Hafenmeister (22. September 2014)

Bei mir war das Vierer nun auch wieder auf und nun ging es auch. Das war knapp habe mich schon damit abgefunden bei der Anmeldung zu scheitern. Ein auf und ab schon bei der Anmeldung.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (22. September 2014)

Hat schon wer eine Bestätigungsmail vom 4er?


----------



## bmc02 (22. September 2014)

Nein, noch keine 4er Mail...
Nur beim erneuten Versuch die Meldung, dass meine 4 Mädels schon angemeldet seien.... 

Daumen drücken....


----------



## KILROY (22. September 2014)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Hat schon wer eine Bestätigungsmail vom 4er?



nö, Startliste ist auch nicht offen. Man findet sich nur über die Namensuche.


----------



## bmc02 (22. September 2014)

Namenssuche guter Tip....
Die Mädels sind am Start....


----------



## Der böse Wolf (22. September 2014)

Ah, super, hab mich gefunden. Vielen Dank. Hab auch gerade die Bestätigungsmail bekommen.


----------



## KILROY (22. September 2014)

bmc02 schrieb:


> Namenssuche guter Tip....
> Die Mädels sind am Start....


----------



## Hafenmeister (22. September 2014)

Ich habe eine Bestätigung direkt bekommen Sekunden nach der Anmeldung.  Ich konnte mich aber auch erst anmelden als die 4er noch einmal freigeschaltet wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raabi2711 (22. September 2014)

4er Teams wieder offen

Sind jetzt mit 2 Teams dabei!!!


----------



## Toblerone (22. September 2014)

Tja, war wohl nichts. Hat mich bei der soloanmeldung 2x rausgeschmissen. Shit iban nummer.
Is also nichts mit dem 12. Start in folge.
Glückwunsch an alle die einen startplatz haben.


----------



## KILROY (22. September 2014)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Tja, war wohl nichts. Hat mich bei der soloanmeldung 2x rausgeschmissen. Shit iban nummer.
> Is also nichts mit dem 12. Start in folge.
> Glückwunsch an alle die einen startplatz haben.


Hey, "T", schade. Vllt. hast Du Glück mit der Warteliste.


----------



## Toblerone (22. September 2014)

KILROY schrieb:


> Hey, "T", schade. Vllt. hast Du Glück mit der Warteliste.


? Is schon geschlossen!


----------



## Raabi2711 (22. September 2014)

4er Team kann man noch melden


----------



## zonuk (22. September 2014)

auch wieder "solo" dabei....aber trainiert wird erst ab juni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (22. September 2014)

im vierer laut Starterliste dabei, aber noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten, wie siehts bei euch jetzt aus


----------



## bmc02 (22. September 2014)

laut Liste auch bei den 4er Teams dabei, aber auch noch keine Mail....


----------



## Dumens100 (22. September 2014)

da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige, mein Kollege hat schon eine bekommen das macht mich so stutzig


----------



## dhennicke (22. September 2014)

Keine Bestätigungsmail heißt keine Teilnahme.
Mich hat es auch etwas verwundert das die Mail nicht ankam obwohl laut Website die Anmeldung geklappt hat.
Auf Nachfrage beim Organ Team wurden wir nun auf die Warteliste aufgenommen.


----------



## muschi (23. September 2014)

Manchmal ist die Welt in Ordnung, das PST Racing Team verbucht 3 Solofahrer und ein 2er Team 2015, let's rock.


----------



## Dumens100 (23. September 2014)

dhennicke schrieb:


> Keine Bestätigungsmail heißt keine Teilnahme.
> Mich hat es auch etwas verwundert das die Mail nicht ankam obwohl laut Website die Anmeldung geklappt hat.
> Auf Nachfrage beim Organ Team wurden wir nun auf die Warteliste aufgenommen.


habe immer noch keine Mail stehe aber immer noch in der Startliste und das ist eigentlich ein Dokument was amtlich ist, werde mich auch mal bei Skyder melden und nachragen
Es Stehen auch  250 Teams in der Starterliste


----------



## rwdtom (23. September 2014)

kerthor schrieb:


> Ich habe 1 min gebraucht und mir würde immer wieder gesagt ich solle dich bitte alle Felder ausfüllen! Waren aber alle ausgefüllt und die Einverständniserklärung habe ich auch angekreuzt! Bin nicht dabei! Und sehr sauer!



...kenn ich, Stimmungslage ähnlich


----------



## Dumens100 (23. September 2014)

dhennicke schrieb:


> Keine Bestätigungsmail heißt keine Teilnahme.
> Mich hat es auch etwas verwundert das die Mail nicht ankam obwohl laut Website die Anmeldung geklappt hat.
> Auf Nachfrage beim Organ Team wurden wir nun auf die Warteliste aufgenommen.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, habe mich auch in Verbindung gesetzt mit dem Veranstalter und der versicherte mir das wir dabei sind. Denn die offizielle Teilnehmer Liste ist gleich der Bestätigung Mail zu sehen


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. September 2014)

Dabei im 2er Team....  

Wie wäre es mit eine Diskussion über Taktik und Training?
Oder ist alles Top-Secret 


Grüße


----------



## Königwagner (26. September 2014)

Taktik und Training interssiert mich auch.
Dabei als "Single"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (26. September 2014)

Na dann lasst doch mal hören, oder wollt ihr nur Infos saugen?


----------



## Ironman007 (26. September 2014)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Taktik und Training interssiert mich auch.
> Dabei als "Single"



Auf Ankommen: Keinen Kopf machen, überwiegend GA1/GA2- Training durchführen, einige KA Einheiten, Pulskontrolle im Training. 
Im Rennen auf Ernährung achten, ausreichend trinken. Eigene Sachen essen/trinken, die du probiert hast, sonst essen/trinken, was angeboten wird, nicht nur Gel und Riegel. Gefahr, irgendwann streikt der Magen (vermutlich), Pausen zur Aufnahme der Nahrung bzw. Flaschen auffüllen. Spaß haben, Impressionen genießen, wenn du an der Verpflegungststelle mal mit jemandem ins Reden kommst, auch das. Rest mentaler Wille. LG


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (26. September 2014)

Ravega schrieb:


> Na dann lasst doch mal hören, oder wollt ihr nur Infos saugen?



...blutiger Anfänger....ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich mir seit Montag angelesen habe...ob das jemandem weiterhilft?  




Grüße


----------



## muschi (27. September 2014)

Der Kopf sagt, die Beine machen. Ein bisschen Talent zum Treten und du solltest ohne zu sterben 8 h Stunden treten können. 
So war es bei mir, und dann war ohne Vorbereitung der 5te Platz möglich.
Den Soloplatz bekam ich erst 1Woche vorher.


----------



## muschi (27. September 2014)

Wer Bock hat und es noch nicht kennt, hier noch mal der Bericht zum Solo 2014.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/08/tatort-folge-24h-duisburg-sag-es-noch.html


----------



## Königwagner (28. September 2014)

"irgendwann streikt der Magen (vermutlich)": dazu kann ich das hier anbieten: Fresubin Energy - Ballaststofffreie Trinknahrung mit hoher Energiedichte (300 kcal pro EasyDrink). Alle 3 Runden einen davon mit der selben Menge Wasser gemischt und dann zwischendurch immer wieder einen davon. Mein Magen mag das Zeug.
Wenn`s heiß wird: früh genug zumindest die Hose wechseln, sonst drohen üble Scheuerstellen und die kompensierst du nicht mal mit ner zweiten Hose drüber. Habe mit "Body Glide" Creme gute Erfahrungen. Gibts für die Füsse, funktioniert aber auch an der Sitzzentrale.
Nachts: im Team alle informieren, das (wer das plant) du dich nur mal ne halbe Stunde hinsetzen möchtest (mich haben sie 2011 ganz lieb zugedeckt und mich fast 4 Stunden schlafen lassen). Grundsätzlich jemanden dabei haben, der dich an der Strecke versorgt und deine Taktik kennt.Besser noch, ein großes Team.
Auf der Strecke: Windschatten mitnehmen wo er sich ergibt.
Training vorher: wie schon oben beschrieben. Dazu fange ich einige Wochen vorher an, an freien Tagen mehrfach täglich min. 3 Std. zu fahren. Immer die gleiche Runde, die vom Profil und der Länge her wie Duisburg aussieht. Dazu einige Nacht Touren und dann in Duisburg hoffen, das es nicht regnet .


----------



## Tomcatpilot (2. Oktober 2014)

Bin mit einer Freundin im 2er- mixed dabei! Sie ist dieses Jahr in einem 8er Team mitgefahren, für mich wird es die 24h Prämiere werden! Ziel ist, Spass haben, und durchkommen. Sie hat auch schon einen Betreuer und eine Physiotherapeutin aufgetan. Wird bestimmt cool!


----------



## redbull_86 (25. Oktober 2014)

kerthor schrieb:


> Ich habe 1 min gebraucht und mir würde immer wieder gesagt ich solle dich bitte alle Felder ausfüllen! Waren aber alle ausgefüllt und die Einverständniserklärung habe ich auch angekreuzt! Bin nicht dabei! Und sehr sauer!



Mir gings genauso! Auch sauer!


----------



## Endura (25. Oktober 2014)

Einfach geduldig sein - 3/4 Wochen vorher werden wieder Startplätze angeboten - auch Solofahrerplätze. War bisher jedes Jahr so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (29. Oktober 2014)

Mist nix mehr gekriegt


----------



## Dumens100 (30. Oktober 2014)

Bin ja schon mal auf die neue Kollektion de 24H Trikots gespannt.


----------



## LuHofm63 (21. November 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wer hat Lust und laune beim 24 Stunden Rennen 2015 in Duisburg  dabei zu sein? .

Da bei uns im 8er Team gemischt  noch Plätze frei sind , wäre ein gemeinsames ( wenn die Zeit dafür Past ) Training wünschenswert.

Bei Intresse meldet euch doch einfach mal.


Lieben Gruß

Lutz


----------



## LuHofm63 (21. November 2014)

Danke dir Dummens100. 
Hatte ich so noch nicht gesehen .


Der Lutz


----------



## LuHofm63 (21. November 2014)

Mal so am Rande:

Wir ( Die Ritzelflitzer ) sind 2014 zu ersten mal dabei gewesen im 8er gemischt. Komplett durchdacht . Koch , Zeitnehmer/ Planer , Fotomän .

2015 werden die Ritzelflitzer wie folgt starten : 8er gemischt - 4er Mädels - 4er Jungs - 2er Jungs - 1er Jungs .
Das ganze wird , so wie es bist heute ausschaut , als eine kleine Zeltstadt dann mal enden . 

Wir sind auch in diesem Jahr so zum erstenmal gestartet.

Was oben bereits schon geschrieben wurde, kann ich so bestätigen , bis auf die Ausdauer. Diese ging mir dann in der nacht wech.
Mein Plan ist so ich habe in der woche mir selber Training verschrieben , an drei Tagen . 2 mal ausdauer 1 mal Kraft.
Essen umgestellt. Nun ja , jetzt nicht so krass , ist aber oft Nudeln/Kartoffeln und Fisch dabei.

Meine Meinung nach einem 24 Stunden Rennen.


Der Lutz


----------



## muschi (21. November 2014)

Kopf ist alles, 1Woche vorher den Soloplatz bekommen und 5ter Platz, es geht auch ohne Vorbereitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (22. November 2014)

Hey Muschi!
Und du bist vorher kein Fahrrad gefahren.....?


----------



## LuHofm63 (22. November 2014)

Hallo,

so hat jeder seine eigene meinung dazu.


----------



## muschi (22. November 2014)

Ravega schrieb:


> Hey Muschi!
> Und du bist vorher kein Fahrrad gefahren.....?



Natürlich bin ich Rad gefahren, Marathonrennen, 8er Rad am Ring, XC, aber keine spezielle Vorbereitung für den Event.
Sobald der Kopf in Standby Modus nach 8-10 Stunden geht, ist es egal ob du noch ein paar Stunden drauflegst, der Kopf sagt, der Körper macht.


----------



## itze701 (23. November 2014)

am Besten du ersetzt "ohne Vorbereitung"  durch "ohne vorher schonmal als Einzelfahrer gestartet zu sein"
Wenn jemand sowieso schon Marathon, XC und dies und das auf dem Rad macht, dann ist Solo-Fahren auch keine große  Kunst mehr. 
Das traue ich jedem zu, der sein Innerstes kennt.


----------



## Togrim (1. Dezember 2014)

LuHofm63 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> wer hat Lust und laune beim 24 Stunden Rennen 2015 in Duisburg  dabei zu sein? .
> 
> ...



Hallo LuHofm63,

ist der Startplatz noch frei? Hätte Interesse?

Gruß


----------



## LuHofm63 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Toqrim,

ja ist er.
Von wo kommst du denn.

Lieben Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Togrim (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Lutz,

ich komme aus Leichlingen. 
Ich würde mich als ambitionierten Hobbyfahrer bezeichnen. An gemeinsamen Trainingseinheiten hätte ich auch Spaß. 
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Togrim (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Lutz,

Antwort???


----------



## LuHofm63 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Torsten,

ging nicht eher, hatte gestern mein Tag. Hat jeder einmal im Jahr.
War dann auf ner Radtour . Gesamt 80 Km . Vorbei am Zweiradexperten Wpt.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du dich mal bei mir meldest.
PN ist unterwegs
Lieben Gruß
Lutz


----------



## LuHofm63 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Torsten,

ich hatte gestern mein Tag. Hat jeder einmal im Jahr.

Ansonsten war ich mit dem Bike unterwegs . 80 Km am Zweiradexperten in Wpt vorbei.

Melde dich bitte mal .
PN ist unterwegs
Lieben Gruß
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (3. Dezember 2014)

hallo Lutz
zu Deiner Sicherheit nehme Deine Telefonnummer raus und schick sie per Pn


----------



## LuHofm63 (3. Dezember 2014)

Danke , habe ich geändert


----------



## Bigfoot13 (26. Dezember 2014)

8er Frauen  hatte zumindest jemanden, der das anmelden (erfolgreich) übernommen hat. Bin letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal in Duisburg bei einem 24h-Stunden-Rennen gestartet und fand es eine super Veranstaltung. Dieses Jahr mit Vorbereitung und v.a. ohne Federgabel


----------



## LuHofm63 (26. Dezember 2014)

Jou wird 2015 bestimmt genau so schön.

Wie betreits geschrieben, hätte da noch plätze frei .

Gummi nach unten.......


----------



## Dumens100 (26. Januar 2015)

Das Rennen  heißt jetzt
MAGURA 24 Stunden von Duisburg


----------



## Bergziege3 (16. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand ein 8'er Team abzugeben?
 Wir waren zu langsam und langsam bekommen wir wieder Lust.


----------



## Klamey (21. März 2015)

Wenn jemand einen 4er Platz ab zugeben hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
klaus


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (22. März 2015)

Ich schließe mich der Suche mal an!
Ich suche dringend noch einen Startplatz für ein 2er Team!!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bergziege3 (24. März 2015)

Ich hatte Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team-D (24. März 2015)

Wenige Wochen vor dem Rennen werden hier doch immer viele Startplätze für ein paar Euro verkauft. Uns sind mal wegen Verletzung 2 Fahrer aus dem Team ausgefallen. Ich habe den Team Startplatz einige Wochen vor dem Rennen hier in diesem Forum mit 50% Nachlass angeboten. Über Wochen hinweg gab es nicht eine einzige Nachfrage zu dem reduzierten Team Startplatz. Wir mussten den Team Startplatz wenige Tage vor dem Rennen um 75% !!! reduzieren, sonst wollte ihn keiner mehr haben.

Mein Tipp: Warten, kurz vor dem Rennen ist der Thread voll mit Team Starplätzen für wenig Geld. Das kann man ja in den alten Threads zu dem Rennen hier nachlesen.

Wir fahren dieses Jahr nicht in Duisburg. Dafür aber die TAC.


----------



## dhennicke (30. März 2015)

Zur Komplettierung unseres 8er Mixed-Teams suchen wir noch eine ambitionierte Mountainbikerin die Teil einer motivierten Mannschaft sein möchte. Bei Interesse gibt es weitere Infos per PM.


----------



## Dumens100 (31. März 2015)

diese Woche soll das Event Trikot vorgestellt werden


----------



## muschi (8. April 2015)

Für alle die noch einen Startplatz suchen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. April 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Der Kopf sagt, die Beine machen. Ein bisschen Talent zum Treten und du solltest ohne zu sterben 8 h Stunden treten können.
> So war es bei mir, und dann war ohne Vorbereitung der 5te Platz möglich.
> Den Soloplatz bekam ich erst 1Woche vorher.



Bekannter von mir hat überhaupt nicht trainiert, und die Konkurrenz bei den Solofahrern ein wenig deklassiert. : Als Physio und Ex Weltcupfahrer warscheinlich normal in dem Starterfeld.
Der hat jetzt den Titel geholt und gute Werbung für seine Praxis Physio Athletics in Bergisch Gladbach gemach, hat aber auch kein Bock mehr auf die Nummer weil es einfach Spassfrei ist als Solofahrer endloss in der Schlacke da rumzueiern. Da finden Triathleten oder Rennradfahrer evtl ihren Spass dran aber jeder andere der sich zeitgemäs ernsthaft mit dem MTB Sport auseinandersetzt kriegt schon beim Gedanken daran das erbrechen. Von daher ist es auch ne Frage wer das überhaupt und zu welchen Preis möchte.
Ich selber frage mich auch wieder was mich dazu bewegt hat 2015 am Start zu sein, ne Erklärung könnte so ein ähnlicher Zustand wie bei der Post-Fick-Energie sein. Es ist halt ein geiler Event bei dem man sich aber auf das Fahren selber am wenigsten freut 
Meister Grobe hat aber auch ein wenig Probleme gekriegt. Nicht mal ne neue Hose fürs Rennen war drin.


----------



## muschi (13. April 2015)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Bekannter von mir hat überhaupt nicht trainiert, und die Konkurrenz bei den Solofahrern ein wenig deklassiert. : Als Physio und Ex Weltcupfahrer warscheinlich normal in dem Starterfeld.
> Der hat jetzt den Titel geholt und gute Werbung für seine Praxis Physio Athletics in Bergisch Gladbach gemach, hat aber auch kein Bock mehr auf die Nummer weil es einfach Spassfrei ist als Solofahrer endloss in der Schlacke da rumzueiern.



Hauptsache ist, man ist dabei. Und allein um mal rauszufinden ob das funktioniert, hebt unheimlich das Selbstwertgefühl.
Von einem Ex-Worldcupfahrer, denke ich, sollte man erwarten können so eine Situation zu meistern. Die sind ja im Regelfall nicht nur körperlich sondern auch mental bestens konditioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theduke1mtb (15. April 2015)

Wird ein Einzelstarterplatz eigentlich zu höheren Konditionen abgegeben?


----------



## unkreativ (15. April 2015)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Wird ein Einzelstarterplatz eigentlich zu höheren Konditionen abgegeben?


Natürlich musst Du für einen Solo-Platz eine höhere Kondition haben. Oder hab ich das jetzt mistverstanden?


----------



## Ironman007 (15. April 2015)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Bekannter von mir hat überhaupt nicht trainiert, und die Konkurrenz bei den Solofahrern ein wenig deklassiert. : Als Physio und Ex Weltcupfahrer warscheinlich normal in dem Starterfeld.
> 
> 
> Bist du selbst schon mal Solo gefahren? Hört sich äußerst überheblich an "Bei dem Starterfeld". Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind meines Erachtens nach alles *No-Profis am Start*. Demnach wäre es eigentlich eine Schande, als Ex-Worldcupfahrer nicht auf´m Treppchen zu sein. *Wer ein 24´iger als Solo ohne Trainings - durch- fährt, diese Person würde ich gerne mal kennen lernen*, ist fast nicht zu glauben. Ansonsten sollten natürlich jeder das machen, wozu er Lust und Laune hat, sei es Extremschach oder auch die Besteigung des Mount Everest, ohne Atemgerät.
> ...


----------



## theduke1mtb (17. April 2015)

Hallo,

leider schweren Herzens Einzelstartplatz abzugeben!

Gruß


----------



## Konvicted (17. April 2015)

Ich würde ihn sehr gerne nehmen


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. April 2015)

Wir sind als Mixed dabei, freu.....


----------



## hdamok (17. April 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Wir sind als Mixed dabei, freu.....


da hab ich ja für min 12h wen zum quatschen


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. April 2015)

hdamok schrieb:


> da hab ich ja für min 12h wen zum quatschen



Häää? Willst du diesmal so langsam fahren?


----------



## theduke1mtb (24. April 2015)

Der Solostartplatz steht jetzt im Bikemarkt.

Gruß


----------



## muschi (2. Mai 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Wir sind als Mixed dabei, freu.....



Frank wir haben ein Date


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull_86 (3. Mai 2015)

Ich habe jetzt meinen Solostartplatz!

Danke an the duke!!!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. Mai 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Frank wir haben ein Date



Aber gerne doch Muschi


----------



## Sascha_87 (5. Mai 2015)

Würde gerne in einem ambitionierten Team mitfahren, wer hat denn noch einen Platz frei? Komme aus Freiburg.


----------



## Dumens100 (5. Mai 2015)

was heißt bei Dir ambitioniertes Team


----------



## Sascha_87 (5. Mai 2015)

Naja ein bischen Ehrgeiz darf schon dabei sein, das meine ich damit.


----------



## exto (12. Mai 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Wer Bock hat und es noch nicht kennt, hier noch mal der Bericht zum Solo 2014.



Schöner Bericht! Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Nur einen Satz kann man so nicht stehen lassen:
_
"...und falls mal irgendwer auf die Idee kommt, das Singlespeed zu machen, sagt ihm er wäre bekloppt."_

Ich find mich eigentlich ziemlich normaaal


----------



## unknownbeats (15. Mai 2015)

bei schlaflos im sattel MUSS man sogar als solist singlespeed fahren oder nicht?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (17. Mai 2015)

Jedem das seine, Kannst den Herren gerne in seiner Praxis in Bergisch Gladbach besuchen. Hat bestimmt ein paar Tipps für dich. ;-) Ich hab meine 500 Runden in Duisburg bald voll und bin in jeder Konstelation gefahren, kann mir also ein Urteil erlauben.


----------



## Dess (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo.
Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen gebe wir ein komplettes 4er Team für das 24h rennen in Duisburg ab.
Normaler Preis versteht sich.

Das 4er Team ist weg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klamey (22. Mai 2015)

Dess schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen gebe wir ein komplettes 4er Team für das 24h rennen in Duisburg ab.
> Normaler Preis versteht sich.


Hallo 
Frage ist das 4er Team noch zu haben


----------



## Dess (22. Mai 2015)

Das 4er Team ist schon weg!!!


----------



## FrankyMoers (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

hat noch jemand einen Startplatz in seinem 8er Team, für einen männlichen Fahrer frei?


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (28. Mai 2015)

Ich versuche es auch mal hier. Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Einzelstartplatz.
Wäre cool wenn sich was ergibt!


----------



## FrankyMoers (1. Juni 2015)

Habe mir am Samstag mal die Strecke angeschaut, ist wirlich eine toller Kurs.
Würde gerne in einem 8er Team Starten.
Wenn noch jemand einen Platz im Team frei hat bitte melden!!!
Würde mich auch erstmal als Ersatzfahrer zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## unknownbeats (1. Juni 2015)

haha fahr gerne selbst in duisburg aber das das jemand als tollen kurs bezeichnet höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. Juni 2015)

Echt?

Also ich find die Strecke auch gut. Mal knackig hoch und runter, mal n Stück zum Ausruhen. Enge Ecken in denen man mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik ne Menge rausholen kann usw.
Der Kurs wird ja oft als technisch easy verschrien, aber ich finde, das greift zu kurz. Es gibt ne Menge Stellen, an denen man unglaublich Körner lassen kann, wenn man nicht voll konzentriert ist, oder es an Fahrtechnik mangelt.

Das Alles natürlich im Hinblick darauf, dass das Ganze ein 24 Stunden Rennen ist und kein lustiges 30 km Trailgespiele


----------



## Schwitte (1. Juni 2015)

Die Lokation ist schon geil.
Man fährt nicht ewig alleine durch einen finsteren Wald.
Rund um die Strecke ist immer etwas los, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit.
Finde ich schon wichtig für ein 24h-Rennen!
Und ja, die Strecke wirkt auf eine Runde etwas dröge.
Ist sicherlich kein Singeltrailparadies. Nach 24h ist man trotzdem fertig!


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. Juni 2015)

Die Strecke scheint vor allem immer noch zu schwer zu sein, besonders in den Abend- und Nachtstunden.
Wäre die Strecke schwieriger würden wahrscheinlich noch häufiger und mehr Streckenabschnitte gesperrt werden.

Die Kombination aus Müdigkeit und damit fehlender Konzentration ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## redbull_86 (2. Juni 2015)

Man fährt nicht zum 24h Rennen um die fahrtechnische Herausforderung zu suchen. Das spannende bei so einem Rennen ist doch das Durchhalten, die Nachtfahrt und das Teamwork! 
Wer fahrtechnische Herausforderungen sucht, sollte sich mal in Finale Ligure anmelden, das soll da etwas mehr bieten. Oder eben Touren in den Alpen o.ä. machen, Cross Country Rennen fahren, in den bike park gehen... 
Also ich denke das der fahrtechnische Schwierigkeitsgrad in Duisburg für die meisten antretende Fahrer passt! Wem es nicht passt muss sich ja nicht anmelden!


----------



## bmcracer86 (11. Juni 2015)

Nabend zusammen,

hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Startplatz in einem 2er Team frei oder eventuell mag ja jemand seinen Solo Startplatz loswerden ;-)
Einfach mal anschreiben ...

Danke vorab
Gruß

Holger


----------



## unknownbeats (12. Juni 2015)

finde trotzdem das die strecke in duisburg extrem einfach ist-was ich auch nicht verstehe warum der nachts gesperrte teil morgens nicht mehr frei gegeben wird?
mfg


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2015)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Die Strecke scheint vor allem immer noch zu schwer zu sein, besonders in den Abend- und Nachtstunden.
> Wäre die Strecke schwieriger würden wahrscheinlich noch häufiger und mehr Streckenabschnitte gesperrt werden.
> 
> Die Kombination aus Müdigkeit und damit fehlender Konzentration ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


Jedes andere 24h Rennen ist technischer und da passiert auch nichts. In Duisburg sind mmn einfach sehr viele unerfahrene Fahrer am start, die die ganze Sache etwas gefährlich machen.


----------



## Honigblume (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

wer seinen Solo Startplatz abgeben möchte, oder wen kennt,der einen kennt... bitte eine Info an mich  vielen Dank.


Habe einen Startplatz bekommen, vielen Dank


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Juni 2015)

Er wirt morgens nicht mehr aufgemacht weil die ihn abends schon sauber machen und das wollen sie Sonntag nicht nochmal machen


----------



## Schwitte (13. Juni 2015)

Hmmmm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (13. Juni 2015)

es geht um den gesperrten Abschnitt der abends zugemacht wirrt


----------



## unknownbeats (13. Juni 2015)

das ist aber ein blöder grund --dann sollen sie ihn abends halt nicht sauber machen -)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (15. Juni 2015)

Ist zwar noch etwas Zeit aber ich suche auch schon mal,

Welche 4er Team sucht noch einen Fahrer,

Habe 24h Rennen erfahrung im 4er und 2er, meine Rundenzeiten in Duisburg liegen bei 18,.. bis 21,...
Ergeiz sollte im Team vorhanden sein und jeder sein bestes geben.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.


----------



## Turbine-Racers (17. Juni 2015)

Komplettes 8er Team für das 24h Rennen Duisburg zum regulären Preis abzugeben


----------



## dennis29er (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Sportsfreunde, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Startplatz als Solofahrer, vielleicht hat ja jemand einen über???

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich noch fündig werden würde.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Dennis


----------



## unknownbeats (22. Juni 2015)

haha ich glaube fragen nach einem solo platz bringt wohl nix mehr. wenn werden die leute sich wohl von alleine melden wenn tatsächlich jetzt noch einer seinen startplatz abgeben will
trotzdem viel glück
mfg


----------



## dennis29er (22. Juni 2015)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> haha ich glaube fragen nach einem solo platz bringt wohl nix mehr. wenn werden die leute sich wohl von alleine melden wenn tatsächlich jetzt noch einer seinen startplatz abgeben will
> trotzdem viel glück
> mfg


jaaaaa, versuchen kann man es ja


----------



## kerthor (13. Juli 2015)

So ruhig hier?


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Juli 2015)

ruhe vor de Sturm  keine drei Wochen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (13. Juli 2015)

Stimmt! Aber ab Ende der nächsten Woche geht es dann bestimmt so langsam los. 
Wie wird das Wetter, welche Reifen......usw.


----------



## gelöschter User (13. Juli 2015)

Der Kerthor mein das bestimmt anders  So wer sucht noch wer hat noch was abzugeben.Bei Skyder das ist ja unübersichtlich da sind Anzeigen die sind fast 2 Monat alt


----------



## Ravega (13. Juli 2015)

Achso.
Die Jahre davor ging es mit dem Verhökern ganzer Teams in der Tat deutlich früher los.
Aber ist doch gut, wenn alle die gemeldet haben, auch wirklich fahren.
Die letzten Jahre hatte man oft den Eindruck, es wurden wahllos Teams gemeldet (Starplätze blockiert), ohne das wirklich ausreichende Interessenten vorhanden waren, um diese auch zu füllen.


----------



## Team-D (14. Juli 2015)

Das ist aber dieses Jahr nicht anders. Alleine auf der Event Webseite für die 24 Stunden von Duisburg werden fünf 8er Teams, sieben 4er Teams und sogar drei 1er/Single Startplätze angeboten. Und wie man so hört sind auf der Seite noch nicht mal alle Team Plätze aufgeführt, die an die Event Firma zurück gemeldet wurden. Es sind also noch einige Team Plätze mehr auf dem Markt. Nachdem wir vor zwei Jahren unsere Team Plätze die wegen Krankheit weg gefallen sind, selbst zu absoluten Billig Preisen nicht los geworden sind, überlegen wir dieses Jahr kurz vor dem Event vielleicht noch einen 4er oder 8er Team Startplatz zu kaufen. Dafür warten wir aber noch kurzfristig den Wetterbericht für das erste August Wochenende ab.

Mal kurz eine andere Frage: Kann es sein, dass die Event Firma es nicht geschafft hat ein Jahr nach dem letzten Rennen mal die Ergebnisse von 2014 auf der Event Webseite zu verlinken? Selbst bei jedem kleinen Hobby Rennen sind die Links zu den Ergebnissen in der heutigen Zeit wenige Minuten nach Zielschluss auf der Webseite verlinkt. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch auf der Event Webseite einfach nur zu oberflächlich geschaut.


OT:

Eine gute Woche nach dem Duisburger Rennen ist wieder http://radnacht.de/ in Düsseldorf. Wie in den letzten Jahren auch eine super schöne und Chillige Atmosphäre. Das Event hat zwar nichts mit Rad"sport" zu tun, es macht aber super viel Spaß mit tausenden von Leuten auf extra gesperrten Straßen einfach mal durch Düsseldorf zu fahren und Spaß miteinander zu haben. Da kann man sich besser unterhalten wie bei einem Rennen im Staub. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere von euch Lust an dem Abend nach Düsseldorf zu kommen. Letztes Jahr sind wegen der neu eingeführten Helmpflicht wesentlich weniger Radfahrer zur Radnacht nach Düsseldorf gekommen als 2013. Trotzdem sind wir im letzten Jahr (2014) auch gut 2.800 bis 3.000 Radfahrer gewesen die in einer Gruppe abends durch Düsseldorf gefahren sind.

Ich habe nichts mit dem Veranstalter der Radnacht zu tun. Ich habe einfach nur Lust auf einen schönen Abend in einer schönen Stadt. Dazu ist die Teilnahme an der Radnacht in Düsseldorf für alle Teilnehmer inklusive Getränke und einer kleinen Verpflegung kostenlos!


----------



## Konvicted (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute ich muss leider meinen Solo Startplatz abgeben. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden


----------



## mr320 (15. Juli 2015)

*SUCHEN 4. MITFAHRER ODER MITFAHRERIN*

Team DEIZ (halb Deutsch - halb Schweiz) sucht fürs 4er Team dringend noch einen Mann oder Frau. Uns ist der 4te Mann weggebrochen, da er auf sein erstes Kind wartet. 

*Alle Interessenten bitte per PN melden.*

*Zu uns:* sind 3 Kerle 39 - 42 Jahre (2xdeutsch und 1xschweiz), eine weibliche Begleitung (inzwischen Wahlschweizerin), die sich an die 24h noch nicht so rantraut! Leider . Ambitionen sind da aber nebensächlich. Wir sind umgänglich und pflegeleicht und freuen uns auf das Rennen (1. 24h Rennen für alle). Organisatorisch sind wir mit allem wichtigen durch. Ein Rad musste aber mitbringen. (regulärer Preis 112€ + Nebenkosten fürs DIXI und Verpflegung)

Gruß Marco, 
MELDET EUCH !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (16. Juli 2015)

Platz ist vergeben !!!


----------



## Konvicted (17. Juli 2015)

Der Solo Platz ist weg


----------



## Barnsch (17. Juli 2015)

*Mitfahrer für 4er Team gesucht:*

Leider ist ein Kollege wegen einem unglücklichen Trainigsunfall ausgefallen 

Wir sind um die Mitte 30, kommen alle vom Niederrhein/Rheinland und sind eher mäßig trainiert. Der Spaß und die Herausforderung stehen im Vordergrund. Ziel ist es mit Mann und Maschine durchzuhalten und nicht gerade auf den letzten Plätzen zu landen. Jeder bringt natürlich sein eigenes Bike mit. An Gebühren fallen nur die 112 € an, ansonsten ist nichts dazu gebucht. Gerne kann man sich vorher noch (auch wenn nicht mehr allzu viel Zeit dazu bleibt) zum Kennenlernen auf eine Trainingsrunde treffen.

Also bitte melden!
Gruß
Barnsch

Edit: Platz ist vergeben!


----------



## FrankyMoers (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
hat noch jemand einen Startplatz in seinem 8er Team, für einen männlichen Fahrer frei?


----------



## Ravega (20. Juli 2015)

http://www.24h-duisburg.de/de/startplatzboerse.html


----------



## dhennicke (22. Juli 2015)

Wegen krankheitsbedingtem Ausfall suchen wir wieder eine Mitfahrerin für unser ambitioniertes 8er Mixed-Team. Team-ID: 2816
Der Startplatz ist bereits bezahlt!


----------



## Kalimnann04 (23. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit Biker Gemeinde, wir suchen noch für uns 4-Team gleich 2 Fahrer die uns unter den Fingern weggebrochen sind. Die 2 die noch übrig sind beide 40+ und der Spaß am Fahren steht bei uns immer im Vordergrund. Kommen aus dem Raum Moers und Recklinghausen. Seit 2007 sind wir dabei und drehen unsere Runden. Rundenzeiten sind bei uns nicht vorgegeben, jeder so wie er kann und mag. Für Essen, Unterkunft und Verpflegung ist gesorgt.
Wer Interesse hat einfach per Mail kurz melden und fragen.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (23. Juli 2015)

Team-D schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mal kurz eine andere Frage: Kann es sein, dass die Event Firma es nicht geschafft hat ein Jahr nach dem letzten Rennen mal die Ergebnisse von 2014 auf der Event Webseite zu verlinken? Selbst bei jedem kleinen Hobby Rennen sind die Links zu den Ergebnissen in der heutigen Zeit wenige Minuten nach Zielschluss auf der Webseite verlinkt. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch auf der Event Webseite einfach nur zu oberflächlich geschaut.
> 
> ...



http://www.24h-duisburg.de/de/   -->   Ergebnisse   -->   runter scrollen und unter ZUGEHÖRIGE EVENTS auf 24h...bla 2014 klicken!

Oder einfach HIER klicken...


----------



## Ravega (24. Juli 2015)

So, nur noch eine Woche bis die Pforten öffnen!
Die Tage mal kurz durch den Landschaftspark gekullert. War mal wieder erschrocken, wieviel zerdepperte Flaschen/Glassplitter überall rumliegen. War wohl die letzten Wochen zu warm. Wurde mal wieder reichlich gefeiert und die Flaschen direkt vor Ort "entsorgt".
Speziell oben auf dem Aussichtspunkt hinten im Manganeisenlager hat es mächtig geglitzert. Aber auch auf der hinteren Zufahrt zum Monte Schlacko die parallel zur Autobahn verläuft, habe ich über eine halbe Stunde dicke Scherben aus dem Lehmboden gezogen. Ärgerlich!
Wäre schön, wenn sich am Freitag noch einige an der "Trailpflege" beteiligen würden, sollte das bis dato nicht schon von Skyder oder dem Betreiber des Landschaftsparks erledigt worden sein. Nur ob die sich die Arbeit machen? Hauptsache es wird nicht wie in 2013 einfach 'ne Woche vor dem Rennen dick drüber geschottert. Da ist man ja beim Überholen regelrecht im Kies stecken geblieben!


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Juli 2015)

ich glaube er meinte eher das er auf der Hompage unter den Ergebnissen noch kein Button für 2014 gemacht hat wie die anderen Jahre. eine Woche noch dann geht der Kampf um den Bezug des Fahrerlagers los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (24. Juli 2015)

Gibts in Duisburg endlich eine E-Bike Wertung wie am Ring?


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Juli 2015)

nö


----------



## enkay2301 (24. Juli 2015)

Ravega schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn sich am Freitag noch einige an der "Trailpflege" beteiligen würden, sollte das bis dato nicht schon von Skyder oder dem Betreiber des Landschaftsparks erledigt worden sein. Nur ob die sich die Arbeit machen? Hauptsache es wird nicht wie in 2013 einfach 'ne Woche vor dem Rennen dick drüber geschottert. Da ist man ja beim Überholen regelrecht im Kies stecken geblieben!



Skyder ist erst ab Mittwoch richtig vor Ort. Ich war gestern auf der Strecke und da waren einige Stellen jedenfalls vom Team vom LaPa gesäubert worden. U.A. der angesprochene Scherbenhaufen auf dem Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (24. Juli 2015)

hdamok schrieb:


> Gibts in Duisburg endlich eine E-Bike Wertung wie am Ring?








Sorry, aber... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







enkay2301 schrieb:


> Skyder ist erst ab Mittwoch richtig vor Ort. Ich war gestern auf der Strecke und da waren einige Stellen jedenfalls vom Team vom LaPa gesäubert worden. U.A. der angesprochene Scherbenhaufen auf dem Aussichtspunkt.



Da diese Veranstaltung auch eine wichtige (auch überregionale) Werbewirkung für den Landschaftspark und die damit verbundenen Interessen hat, werden die Verantwortlichen tendenziell eher nicht das Risiko eingehen, die Veranstalter, Teilnehmer und Zuschauer derart zu verärgern. Man will sich sicherlich auch professionell und gut strukturiert präsentieren. Die wären ja bekloppt, wenn die die Strecke in lausigem Zustand beließen, wo das von ein paar Reinigungstrupps mit passendem Material in 3 Tagen aufgearbeitet werden kann.


----------



## Team-D (24. Juli 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> http://www.24h-duisburg.de/de/   -->   Ergebnisse   -->   runter scrollen und unter ZUGEHÖRIGE EVENTS auf 24h...bla 2014 klicken!



Wo siehst Du denn auf der http://24h-duisburg.de/de/ Seite einen Link zu den Ergebnissen vom letzten Jahr (2014)? Ich finde dort auch nirgendwo den Bereich "ZUGEHÖRIGE EVENTS auf 24h" wie Du ihn beschreibst. Liegt das an meinem Browser? Welchen Browser verwendest Du?



Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Oder einfach HIER klicken...



Die eigentlichen Ergebnisse haben ich/wir schon im letzten Jahr nach dem Rennen gefunden. Hier ging oder geht es nur darum, dass die Veranstalter Firma es innerhalb eines Jahres nicht schafft die Renn Ergebnisse oder den Link zu den Ergebnissen auf der eigenen Renn Webseite zu verlinken.


----------



## Christer (24. Juli 2015)

Skyder feiert dieses Jahr "10 Jahre Duisburg".

http://24h-duisburg.de/de/736-10-jahre-duisburg-ein-grund-zu-feiern.html

Das erste 24 Stunden Rennen im Landschaftspark Duisburg fand aber schon *2004* statt.
Das erste 24 Stunden Rennen im Landschaftspark Duisburg unter Skyder fand 2006 statt.

Das zehnte 24 Stunden fand demnach schon vor zwei Jahren im Jahr 2013 statt. Wenn man schon Texte formuliert wie:

Wir suchen Teams, die schon seit dem ersten Rennen dabei sind! Schickt uns Bilder oder Videos "von früher" damit wir euch auf der Videowall ehren können.

Dann sollte man auch bedenken, dass das erste 24 Stunden Rennen im Landschaftspark Duisburg zwei Jahre früher stattgefunden (im Jahr 2004) hat und nicht erst im Jahr 2006 als Skyder eine fertige Veranstaltung dort übernommen hat. Meine Meinung nach kommt damit das Jubiläum für das 10. 24Stunden Rennen im Landschaftspark zwei Jahre zu spät.

Viele Teams "der ersten Stunde" sind schon seit Jahren nicht mehr dabei.

Die Teams der ersten Stunde die damals wie heute dabei waren, sind ganz klar einige Fahrer von Wüster und das Team Hüttenzauber aus Duisburg.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (24. Juli 2015)

Team-D schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du denn auf der http://24h-duisburg.de/de/ Seite einen Link zu den Ergebnissen vom letzten Jahr (2014)? Ich finde dort auch nirgendwo den Bereich "ZUGEHÖRIGE EVENTS auf 24h" wie Du ihn beschreibst. Liegt das an meinem Browser? Welchen Browser verwendest Du?
> 
> 
> 
> Die eigentlichen Ergebnisse haben ich/wir schon im letzten Jahr nach dem Rennen gefunden. Hier ging oder geht es nur darum, dass die Veranstalter Firma es innerhalb eines Jahres nicht schafft die Renn Ergebnisse oder den Link zu den Ergebnissen auf der eigenen Renn Webseite zu verlinken.



Du hast natürlich Recht, wenn Du meinst, dass bis 2013 einschließlich die Ergebnisse in dem Aufklapp-Menü auswählbar sind. Allerdings sind die auch nur zu myraceresult.bla verlinkt.

Unten sind zwei Screenshots von der "Wegbeschreibung" zu den Ergebnissen von 2014.


----------



## Ironman007 (25. Juli 2015)

Hier noch der Auszug der Mail von Skyder mit einigen wichtigen Infos


*WICHTIG!!! WICHTIG!!! WICHTIG!!!*

Deine Eingaben kannst Du nur noch bis zum 28. Juli 2015, 20.00 Uhr ändern, danach sind Änderungen nicht mehr möglich und Deine Eingaben werden zu einer verbindlichen Bestellung. Der in der zuletzt zugesandten Bestätigungsmail zugesandte Betrag ist dann bar vor Ort fällig.

Sollten sich Fragen ergeben, so sende uns gerne eine Mail an [email protected] mit Deinem Anliegen.

*FAHRPLAN*
- Startnummern: die personalisierten Startnummern werden am *Mi., 22.07., 12 Uhr,* gedruckt.
- Dein Konto ist aktiv bis: *Di., 28.07., 20.00 Uhr*. Danach sind keine Änderungen mehr möglich!
- zugewiesene Sektoren + Startblöcke: findest du ab Mi., 29.7., 12 Uhr, hier veröffentlicht: http://my.raceresult.com/30597/participants?lang=de


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Juli 2015)

Fahreränderungen kannst Du noch vor Ort im Raceoffice machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (25. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## yellow-faggin (26. Juli 2015)

*PLATZ IST WEG!*

Hi Leute,

für ganz Kurzentschlossene bieten wir noch einen Platz im 4er-Team an, du kannst direkt ins gemachte Nest setzen und musst nur fahren 
Rundenzeiten sind so von 18-21 min.

PN bitte an mich.

Grüße Dennis


----------



## skaster (26. Juli 2015)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Skyder feiert dieses Jahr "10 Jahre Duisburg".
> 
> http://24h-duisburg.de/de/736-10-jahre-duisburg-ein-grund-zu-feiern.html
> 
> ...


Wo liegt denn dein Problem? Auf der Seite steht doch sofort folgendes zu lesen: "10 Jahre 24h von Duisburg *mit SKYDER *im Landschaftspark Nord- Jubiläumsjahr 2015"


----------



## Christer (27. Juli 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn dein Problem? Auf der Seite steht doch sofort folgendes zu lesen: "10 Jahre 24h von Duisburg *mit SKYDER *im Landschaftspark Nord- Jubiläumsjahr 2015"



Ein Problem habe ICH gar nicht. Warum soll man ein Problem haben, wenn man etwas postet?

Die Überschrift auf der Event Seite die Du zitierst wurde *nachträglich *geändert. Vorher stand dort das Gleiche wie auf der Facebook Seite.

"10 JAHRE DUISBURG- EIN GRUND ZU FEIERN"





und

"10 Jahre 24h von Duisburg im Landschaftspark Nord- Jubiläumsjahr 2015"






Dies soll für mich den Anschein erwecken, als würde es das 24 Stunden Rennen von Duisburg erst seit 10 Jahren geben und seitdem es die Firma Skyder übernommen hat. Das ist ja nicht richtig. Abgesehen davon ist das erste Sykder Rennen in Duisburg auch noch nicht 10 Jahre her, sondern erst 9 Jahre!


----------



## skaster (27. Juli 2015)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Die Überschrift auf der Event Seite die Du zitierst wurde *nachträglich *geändert. Vorher stand dort das Gleiche wie auf der Facebook Seite.
> 
> "10 JAHRE DUISBURG- EIN GRUND ZU FEIERN"


Deine Version hab ich nicht mehr sehen können, Fratzenbuch benutz ich auch nicht.



Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist das erste Sykder Rennen in Duisburg auch noch nicht 10 Jahre her, sondern erst 9 Jahre!


Skyder war 2006 das erste Mal Ausrichter, macht also inkl. 2015 genau 10 Veranstaltungen, oder ist mal eine ausgefallen?


Ich kann auch nicht beurteilen wie es 2004 und 2005 war, das erste Mal habe ich mir das Ganze 2006 angeguckt und bin 2008-2010 auch mitgefahren. Je besser die Zeltplätze ausgestattet wurden, desto unspektakulärer wurde die Strecke, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich nach 2010 keine Lust mehr hatte. Ich komme trotzdem jedes Jahr vorbei um mir die Mädels und Jungs anzusehen und Fotos zu schießen und finde "den Event" immer noch großartig. Liegt aber nicht am Veranstalter, sondern an der Stimmung und Location.


----------



## Christer (27. Juli 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Skyder war 2006 das erste Mal Ausrichter, macht also inkl. 2015 genau 10 Veranstaltungen, oder ist mal eine ausgefallen?



Von 2006 bis 2015 sind was zwar 10 Rennen, aber NICHT 10 Jahre. Hier sollen ja "10 Jahre" gefeiert werden.

Jeder kann sich seinen Teil zu dem Thema selber denken. Besonders die Starter, Teams, Organisatoren, Helfer, Betreuer, Sponsoren, Bike Shop Inhaber/Aussteller, Ehefrauen, Ehemänner, Freundinnen, Freunde, Kinder, Mütter, Väter die wirklich von Anfang an im Landschaftspark Duisburg dabei waren. Denn die sind im Landschaftspark Duisburg schon 24 Stunden Rennen gefahren, als die Firma Skyder noch nicht mal daran gedacht hat jemals ein 24 Stunden Rennen zu veranstalten!

Aber beenden wir lieber die Diskussion dazu hier in dem Thread. Ich möchte nicht, dass der Thread für die anderen IBC User und "Duisburger Starter" hier wieder kaputt geschrieben wird. Ich hab dir eine PN dazu geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (27. Juli 2015)

Bin leider 2004 dabei gewesen - war so dermaßen schlecht organisiert, dass ich 2005 nicht mehr teilgenommen habe.
Vor allem die grottenschlechte Zeitnahme hat so viel Energie gekostet, da man permanent mit dem damaligen Veranstalter streiten musste um seine tatsächlich gefahrenen (und nachvollziehbaren) Runden angezeigt zu bekommen.
Als der Veranstalterwechsel 2006 bekannt wurde, war ich sofort wieder dabei - denn es konnte wirklich nur besser werden.
Und 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2012, 2013 und 2014 fand' ich das, was skyder organisiert und durchgeführt hatte, mehr als nur klasse.
2008 hatte ich dann ein deja vu (zu 2004) in München und habe mich seitdem vom Olympiapark ferngehalten - obwohl die Location dort auch richtig gut war/ist...
Freue mich riesig auf Freitag!


----------



## Christer (27. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte hier nicht den ersten Duisburger Veranstalter verteidigen. Aber beim ersten Mal läuft bei vielen Events nicht alles optimal. Die Kunst war es erst einmal so ein Event zum ersten Mal aufzubauen und zu etablieren. Das ist wesentlich schwerer, als ein fertiges schon bestehenden Event/Konzept einfach nur zu kopieren!

Ich würde gerne eingehender auf das Thema und auf deinen Bezug zu Zeitnahme eingehen. Ich lasse es aber lieber und wünsche dir ein schönes Rennwochenende.


----------



## skaster (27. Juli 2015)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Von 2006 bis 2015 sind was zwar 10 Rennen, aber NICHT 10 Jahre. Hier sollen ja "10 Jahre" gefeiert werden.


Also nicht dass ich hier als Besserwisser dastehen möchte, aber 2006-2015 sind zehn Jahre. Zähl einfach nach:
1. Jahr 2006
2. Jahr 2007
3. Jahr 2008
4. Jahr 2009
5. Jahr 2010
6. Jahr 2011
7. Jahr 2012
8. Jahr 2013
9. Jahr 2014
10. Jahr 2015.
Ist wie im richtigen Leben, mit dem 18. Geburtstag hat man das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet ==> mit der 10. Veranstaltung sind zehn Jahre vollendet.
Endura" data-source="post: 13120813"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Bin leider 2004 dabei gewesen - war so dermaßen schlecht organisiert, dass ich 2005 nicht mehr teilgenommen habe.
> Vor allem die grottenschlechte Zeitnahme hat so viel Energie gekostet, da man permanent mit dem damaligen Veranstalter streiten musste um seine tatsächlich gefahrenen (und nachvollziehbaren) Runden angezeigt zu bekommen.
> Als der Veranstalterwechsel 2006 bekannt wurde, war ich sofort wieder dabei - denn es konnte wirklich nur besser werden.
> Und 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2012, 2013 und 2014 fand' ich das, was skyder organisiert und durchgeführt hatte, mehr als nur klasse.
> ...


Naja, auch Skyder hat am Anfang Probleme gehabt. Ich erinnere nur an die Diskussionen über die Duschen und Toiletten in den ersten beiden Jahren. Auch hat der Zeitnehmer gewechselt, ich meine 2007, da auch hier wohl Probleme vorhanden waren.


----------



## Christer (27. Juli 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Also nicht dass ich hier als Besserwisser dastehen möchte, aber 2006-2015 sind zehn Jahre. Zähl einfach nach:
> 1. Jahr 2006
> 2. Jahr 2007
> 3. Jahr 2008
> ...



Aber man hat doch auch erst ein Jahr nach der Geburt den ersten Geburtstag. Nach deiner Berechnung würde man ja schon direkt am Tage der Geburt den ersten Geburtstag feiern. Das passt ja nicht.

Wenn 2006 die "Geburt" des ersten Skyder Rennens in Duisburg war, dann konnte man 2007 ein Jahr "Skyder in Duisburg" feiern. Das Jahr 2006 war demnach dann ja das Jahr 0 und nicht das Jahr 1.

Wenn ich ein "Beispiel Event" im Jahr 2015 zum ersten Mal veranstalte, dann Feier ich doch auch nicht direkt beim ersten "Beispiel Event" im Jahr 2015  "Ein Jahr Beispiel Event". Das ist doch absolut unlogisch. Erst ein Jahr später, also 2016, beim zweiten "Beispiel Event" kann ich dann "Ein Jahr Beispiel Event" feiern. Auch wenn ich dann schon das zweite Event veranstalte.

Oder ganz einfach mathematisch: Von August 2006 bis August 2015 sind es keine 10 Jahre. Von August 2006 bis August 2016 sind es 10 Jahre.

Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich das 10. Event oder die 10. Veranstaltung Feier oder ob ich "10 Jahre" Feier. In diesem Fall (24 Stunden von Duisburg 2015) wird ganz klar "10 Jahre 24h von Duisburg" und "10 Jahre Jubiläum" gefeiert. Das ist aus zweifacher Sicht (erstes Rennen 2004 und die Daten stimmen nicht) einfach falsch. Man feiert ja auch nicht am Tage des Abiturs "Ein Jahr Abi". Genauso wenig feiert ein Mitarbeiter der am 01.08 eine neue Arbeitsstelle in einem Unternehmen beginnt, an dem gleichen Tag sein "Einjähriges Firmenjubiläum".

Ich möchte aber noch einmal betonen, dass ich hier eine Eskalation in dem Thread haben möchte. Ich antworte und diskutiere gerne zu Themen die mich interessieren. Lasst uns hier nur nicht streiten.


----------



## skaster (27. Juli 2015)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Aber man hat doch auch erst ein Jahr nach der Geburt den ersten Geburtstag. Nach deiner Berechnung würde man ja schon direkt am Tage der Geburt den ersten Geburtstag feiern. Das passt ja nicht.
> 
> Wenn 2006 die "Geburt" des ersten Skyder Rennens in Duisburg war, dann konnte man 2007 ein Jahr "Skyder in Duisburg" feiern.
> 
> ...


Ich sehr den Unterschied halt darin, das es bei Lebensabschnitten auf die Zeit zwischen den Jubiläen ankommt, bei der Veranstaltung aber nur auf eben diese und nicht auf die Zeit dazwischen. Also quasi sind es die zehnten olympischen Spiele, es gab aber nur neun Olympiaden.
Du kannst es aber auch so sehen, dass Skyder seit 2005 mit den Vorbereitungen beschäftigt war um 2006 die Veranstaltung zum ersten Mal auszurichten, oder wurde er erst im August 2006 damit beauftragt?


----------



## Christer (27. Juli 2015)

Wir könnten diese Diskussion jetzt unendlich weiterführen. Ich finde, dass ich dies schon sehr logisch dargestellt habe.
Ob die Firma Skyder im Jahr 2005 etwas für die erste Skyder Veranstaltung organisiert hat, kann ich dich nicht sagen. Ich denke eher nicht. Aber das gehört hier sicher auch nicht zum Thema. Es gibt Veranstaltungen oder Ereignisse, die werden über viele Jahre hinweg geplant. Trotzdem ist dann die erste Veranstaltung die Veranstaltung im Jahr Null.

Für mich hat ein Jahr immer noch 365 Tage, wobei es jetzt zu viel wird darüber zu diskutieren was ein Jahr ist. Ich denke mal ich habe dazu alles sehr logisch erklärt. Niemand feiert am Tage seines Abiturs "Ein Jahr Abi", egal wie lange er für das Abitur gelernt hat.

Deine Ausführung ist für mich einfach nur unlogisch. Wo keine 10 Jahre sind, da sind einfach keine 10 Jahre.

Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass eine Veranstaltung die zum ersten Mal veranstaltet wird, direkt bei der ersten Veranstaltung ihr "Einjähriges Jubiläum" feiert. Alleine schon das Wort Jubiläum bezeichnet ein wiederkehrendes Ereignis. Wenn ein Ereignis aber erst einmal stattgefunden hat, dann kann man auch nicht von einem wiederkehrenden Ereignis sprechen und damit auch nicht von einem Jubiläum. Also hat man das erste Jubiläum immer beim zweiten Ereignis und so weiter.

Falls Du darüber gerne weiter diskutieren möchtest, dann lass uns das per PN machen. Das ist vielleicht besser.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (27. Juli 2015)

Was zum...?


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juli 2015)

Und immer wenn man denkt, man hat schon alles gelesen.................................

Dann nennt es doch "Skyder sein Zehntes innerhalb von 9 Jahren veranstaltetes Pseudo MTB Rennen Jubiläum". Wird dann jedem Korithntenkacker gerecht.


----------



## unknownbeats (28. Juli 2015)

boar leute lasst das thema doch mal ruhen oder macht einen neuen thread auf .das ist ja schlimmer als spam -wir starten in 5 tagen denke hier sollten nur dinge rein die für das wochenende relevant sind.
auf ein tolles wochenende
mfg micha


----------



## Ravega (28. Juli 2015)

Wetter wird gut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironman007 (28. Juli 2015)

*Vorfreude, für alle*, denen nur der Sport wirklich wichtig ist. *Start in fünf Tagen, allen sehr viel Spaß*. Ich freue mich auf unendliche Stunden im Sattel, ohne Support,  mit tollsten Impressionen (die irgendwann nicht mehr natürliche Farben haben) und der Musik vom AC/DC-Hügel. Danke schon mal an die "Versorger", insbesondere der Einzelfahrerverpflegung und den anderen Helfern.


----------



## Dumens100 (28. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich ist AC/DC noch da


----------



## Christer (28. Juli 2015)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> denke hier sollten nur dinge rein die für das wochenende relevant sind.



Ich denke hier darf jeder das zu dem Rennen schreiben, was mit dem Rennen in Zusammenhang steht und andere Menschen oder Gruppen nicht beleidigt oder anderweitig angreift.

Aber ich gebe dir absolut Recht: Die Diskussion wie man ein "10 Jahre Jubiläum" definiert ist hier etwas zu weit gegangen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch mehrmals geschrieben, dass man das Thema bitte per PN klären kann, wenn man darüber diskutieren möchte.

Im Ganzen ist der Thread aber auch sehr "ruhig" geworden. Es wird ja nicht mehr so viel zu dem Rennen geschrieben.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde: Das Wetter wird gut. Für Samstag den 01.08.2015 sind für Duisburg 24 Grad und 10,5 Stunden Sonnenschein angesagt. Für Sonntag den 02.08.2015 sind es für Duisburg 26 Grad und sogar 11,5 Stunden Sonnenschein. Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## kerthor (28. Juli 2015)

Doch ein kleiner schauer wäre super sonst ist es viel zu staubig! Gerade für die Einzelfahrer!


----------



## Ravega (28. Juli 2015)

Bis Donnerstag schauert es ja noch.....und Samstag ab 12:00 Uhr geht es dann wieder los mit dem Staubfressen.


----------



## Ironman007 (28. Juli 2015)

So, Geschmack auf mehr, hier Bilder vom letzten Jahr (Freitag Abend).


----------



## Christer (28. Juli 2015)

kerthor schrieb:


> Doch ein kleiner schauer wäre super sonst ist es viel zu staubig! Gerade für die Einzelfahrer!


 
Der Greykeeper dreht derzeit noch seine Runden am Himmel und sprengt stündlich die Strecke.

Ich denke nicht, dass es dann direkt am Samstag so heiß wird, dass die Strecke wieder staubtrocken wird.


----------



## unknownbeats (28. Juli 2015)

geil ist immer nachts wenn ich meine lampe auf ne kleine stufe stellen muss weil man sonst vor lauter staub nur nebel sieht -in manchen jahren hatte ich echt probleme die spitzkehren auf den geraden rechtzeitig zu sehen -)


----------



## muschi (29. Juli 2015)

Für alle noch mal die Erinnerung an das Rennen 2014, ich freue mich auf euch.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/08/tatort-folge-24h-duisburg-sag-es-noch.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (29. Juli 2015)

so Sektor Belegung ist online, unser Wunsch wurde erfüllt sind schon mal den richtigen Sektor eingeteilt, jetzt hoffen wir das wie auch unseren Platz den wir die letzten Jahre immer hatten auch dieses mal bekommen .


----------



## salatbauchvieh (29. Juli 2015)

Wir stehen in H, alles andere als unser Wunschsektor, aber was solls... lasset die Spiele beginnen


----------



## unknownbeats (29. Juli 2015)

unser wunsch ist auch erfüllt worden . PST Racing Team ist im sektor C  zu finden. Auch wenn wir weil solo fahrer fast nie da sein werden -)


----------



## Ironman007 (29. Juli 2015)

Wunschsektor A wurde auch bei mir erfüllt, hoffe wieder auf nette Nachbarn, die meinen Reserveschlüssel verwalten können.


----------



## Moenecken (30. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen an alle Ausfallgebeutelten,
ich, w/25 Jahre alt, suche noch einen Startplatz in einem 4er....
Muss nur aufs Rad steigen, bin sowieso vor Or! Danke!!!

Edit: Bin in den eigenen Reihen aufgrund von Krankheitsausfall ganz spontan untergekommen, danke  Viel Erfolg


----------



## Trollboy 67 (30. Juli 2015)

mal was anderes..............
ÄNDERUNG: Zeitmess-Transponder

Der Transponder ist in die Lenkernummer integriert. Die Lenkernummer darf "NIEMALS" zugeschnitten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (30. Juli 2015)

woher hast Du die Info. sonst haben wir uns doch immer ein Transponder an die Strebe gebunden


----------



## Dumens100 (30. Juli 2015)

habs gefunden
ist sicher auf die Rückseite geklebt. und machst Du nach den Rennen ab.


----------



## Trollboy 67 (30. Juli 2015)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> habs gefunden
> ist sicher auf die Rückseite geklebt. und machst Du nach den Rennen ab.


Ja so wie beim Laufen (10km usw.)ist in der Regel eine dünne Hülle drum.

Auf dann.........


----------



## Beta_Testerin (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
gerade hat mir mein Partner fürs 2er Team mitgeteilt, dass er sich ein Band angerissen hat und deswegen nicht mitfahren kann. Mag jemand für ihn einspringen? Großes Zelt, Pavillion und Grill stehen schon bereit. Du brauchst nur das was du benötigst.
Mit geht es hauptsächlich um den Spaß an der Sache und dabei zu sein. Einfach Pn an mich.
Gruß


----------



## unknownbeats (30. Juli 2015)

das mit den transpondern in der startnummer hab ich dieses jahr schon auf meheren marathon events erlebt. ist eigentlich ne tolle praktische sache.


----------



## FrankyMoers (30. Juli 2015)

Wir suchen noch eine(n) Fahrer(in) für unser 8er Team.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (30. Juli 2015)

Für uns ist ab jetzt Wochenende, warum? Deshalb - KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------



## Ironman007 (30. Juli 2015)

Startbereich gemäß Bild Skyder, Monte Schlacko mit geilem Tor


----------



## matzdab (30. Juli 2015)

Hi, wir waren ursprünglich mal ein vierer Team, sind aber auf Grund unglücklicher Ausfälle nur noch zu zweit. Weiß jemand von euch, ob wir automatisch in die zweier Teamwertung gelangen, oder ob man die Möglichkeit hat, sein Team noch vor Ort zu einem zweier Team umändern zu lassen?


----------



## Ironman007 (31. Juli 2015)

Auszug der Skyder-Seite 24h Duisburg, vielleicht hilft es, LG


*  *
*Startplatzbörse geschlossen!! *
ACHTUNG: Die Startplatzbörse ist inzwischen geschlossen. Trotzdem werden wir noch Änderungen vor Ort bis Freitag 31.07.2015 vornehmen; danach sind keine Änderungen mehr möglich. 

Wir bitten um Verständnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (2. August 2015)

Etwas mehr als 1500 Bilder. Und bevor hier wieder Diskussionen beginnen, ich knippse nur und habe keinen Anspruch auf hochwertige Bilder die ich gewerblich nutze.
Falls ihr euch entdeckt, schickt mir eine PN mit dem Dateinamen (DSC.....), ich drop dann die Originalversion in eine Box.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PirateW (2. August 2015)

Vielleicht ist Euch ja was aufgefallen

"Gestern Abend gegen 21:00 Uhr hat mich auf gerader Strecke ein Fahrer von hinten heftig gerammt und ist einfach weitergefahren, obwohl ich bewusstlos mitten auf dem Fahrweg gelegen habe. Den Sturz muss er mitbekommen haben! Leider weiß ich seine Startnummer nicht. Hat es jemand gesehen und kann mir diese nennen??? Viele sind während meiner Behandlung auch ungebremst vorbeigefahren und haben sich teilweise noch aufgeregt. Mein Helm ist gebrochen, Rad und alles andere ist futsch. Ich im Krankenhaus auf der Intensivstation. Eine Frau hinter mir konnte gerade noch bremsen. Meinen ganz besonderer Dank aber dem Einzelfahrer, der mich aufgesammelt und sich um mich gekümmert hat! Meinen Kopf stabilisiert, mit mir gesprochen, den Krankenwagen gerufen, sich um meine Sachen gekümmert und mein Team informiert hat. DANKE!!! Ich weiß den Namen leider nicht mehr, aber vielleicht liest er das ja hier. Danke auch an die Rettungskräfte für Euren tollen Job!"

Sollte sich hier jemand finden, der etwas von dem Unfall mitbekommen hat, wäre eine Nachricht sehr schön. 

Ich war selbst dieses Jahr nur als Zuschauer vor Ort und muss leider sagen, das ich bis heute noch nicht erlebt habe, das eine so aggressive Stimmung auf der Strecke herrschte. Ich habe zudem noch nie soviel Klagen von Fahrerinnen und Fahrern gehört, die über unmögliche Überholmanöver und nötigende Fahrmanöver klagten. Kaum Ansagen der Überholseite, pampige Sprüche, wenn man sich beschwerte.

Was stimmt mit Euch allen da nicht mehr? 

Schade echt!


----------



## n4ppel (2. August 2015)

Den Sturz habe ich selbst nicht gesehen. Ich kam daran vorbei, als schon in etwa vier bis fünf Personen geholfen haben. Hatte mich mich gefragt, wie man an dieser Stelle stürzen kann, außer man hat einen technischen Defekt.

Wenn man dann aber liest, das diese Person gerammt wurde, fragt man sich was in den Köpfen der Leute vorgeht. Ich habe auch viele überholt, aber immer nur dort wo genug Platz war ohne den oder die Mitfahrer ernsthaft zu gefährden.
Ob jetzt in China ein Sack Reis umfällt oder man die 24h Duisburg gewinnt, ist für mich von der Relevanz her gleich.
Wichtig ist der Spass den man dabei hat ohne andere zu gefährden.

Bzgl. Wer von den Solofahrern geholfen hat, sofern er sich nicht meldet, kann man über die Zeitnahme ggf. die Person finden. Einfach nach einer sehr langen Rundenzeit zu dieser Uhrzeit suchen.

Ansonsten hörte ich auch von vielen, dass es sehr aggressiv vorging.


----------



## unkreativ (2. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Etwas mehr als 1500 Bilder.





Ich hab nicht ganz so viel übrig gelassen: 1263 Stück. Laden gerade hoch, das kann noch was dauern, da ich nur 1 MBit im Upstream habe. Nevermind, hier der Link:

http://just-mtb.de/?p=2748


----------



## unkreativ (3. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Und bevor hier wieder Diskussionen beginnen, ich knippse nur und habe keinen Anspruch auf hochwertige Bilder die ich gewerblich nutze.



Ohne diskutieren zu wollen: Du kannst die Bilder deutlich verbessern, indem Du zumindest grob die Tonwerte korrigierst. Dafür hat eigentlich fast jedes Programm die Funktion "Auto Level" oder "Automatische Tonwertkorrektur". Deine Kamera ist ja mit den hohen Kontrasten (Unterschied hellste zu dunkelste Stelle) überfordert gewesen - verständlich bei dem Wetter. Du kannst allerdings trotzdem die Kontraste deutlich verbessern. Du verwendest Picasa, das kann das sogar automatisch auf alle Bilder anwenden. Vielleicht machst Du das mal eben?

Das hat nichts mit "gewerblich nutzen" zu tun oder so. Aber es kommt ja nicht auf die Masse an, die Leute sollen sich ja darüber freuen, dass Du Dir so viel Zeit genommen hast, möglichst viele von Ihnen zu erwischen


----------



## 2Dirty (3. August 2015)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht ganz so viel übrig gelassen: 1263 Stück. Laden gerade hoch, das kann noch was dauern, da ich nur 1 MBit im Upstream habe. Nevermind, hier der Link:
> 
> http://just-mtb.de/?p=2748


Lässt sich ohne Flash leider nicht ansehen . Dafür gibt's im Jahre 2015 doch sicher Alternativen


----------



## unkreativ (3. August 2015)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Lässt sich ohne Flash leider nicht ansehen . Dafür gibt's im Jahre 2015 doch sicher Alternativen


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe einen "Flashlosenlink" hinzugefügt :-D


----------



## f0ri (3. August 2015)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Den Sturz habe ich selbst nicht gesehen. Ich kam daran vorbei, als schon in etwa vier bis fünf Personen geholfen haben. Hatte mich mich gefragt, wie man an dieser Stelle stürzen kann, außer man hat einen technischen Defekt.
> 
> Wenn man dann aber liest, das diese Person gerammt wurde, fragt man sich was in den Köpfen der Leute vorgeht. Ich habe auch viele überholt, aber immer nur dort wo genug Platz war ohne den oder die Mitfahrer ernsthaft zu gefährden.
> Ob jetzt in China ein Sack Reis umfällt oder man die 24h Duisburg gewinnt, ist für mich von der Relevanz her gleich.
> ...




Ich war die letzten 2 Jahre nicht dabei und bin dieses Jahr spontan als Ersatzmann eingesprungen und muss auch sagen, dass es teilweise um einiges "kompromissloser" und "agressiver" beim überholen von statten ging.
Ein Teamkollege wurde regelrecht von von seiner Spur gerammt, ist gestürzt und wurde dann auch noch angemeckert dass er keinen Platz gemacht hat. Mich hat einer überholt, meinen Lenker touchiert und als ich ihm gesagt habe er soll doch einfach vorher was sagen kam nur ein "mach doch einfach Platz" zurück. War ja kein Ding wir sind ja beide auf dem Rad geblieben aber manchmal hab ich mich echt gefragt was in so manchen Leuten vorgeht.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist die krasse Reduzierung der vorhandenen Toiletten. Wir waren im Sektor T und da stand vor zwei Jahren noch ein Häuschen für Männer und eines für Frauen. Dieses Jahr stand da ein Häuschen für beide.
Das fand ich echt frech - scheint so als ob man das Dixi-Geschäft etwas ankurbeln möchte 

Aber an sich hat es mal wieder Spaß gemacht und man hat einige Leute wieder getroffen die man sonst nicht sieht.


----------



## unkreativ (3. August 2015)

So, kurzer Rennbericht von einem, der gar nicht gefahren ist ;-)
http://just-mtb.de/?p=2757


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carlos69 (3. August 2015)

Danke Stefan, für die Bereitstellung der Fotos


----------



## unkreativ (3. August 2015)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Danke Stefan, für die Bereitstellung der Fotos


Immer gerne  Wenn ich schon nicht selber fahren kann, muss ich mich halt anders nützlich machen.  Ihr könntet den Link in den Blogeintrag auch gerne bei Facebook und Co teilen - da bin ich selber nicht. Aber vielleicht sehen dann auch die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer außerhalb des Forums ihre Bilder


----------



## gelöschter User (3. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Etwas mehr als 1500 Bilder. Und bevor hier wieder Diskussionen beginnen, ich knippse nur und habe keinen Anspruch auf hochwertige Bilder die ich gewerblich nutze.
> Falls ihr euch entdeckt, schickt mir eine PN mit dem Dateinamen (DSC.....), ich drop dann die Originalversion in eine Box.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



Danke Danke Tolle Bilder hab mich schon gesichtet 

Nochwas zu den Agro Fahrern waren am meisten die Schwuchtel vom C3 8ter


----------



## PirateW (3. August 2015)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Danke Danke Tolle Bilder hab mich schon gesichtet
> 
> Nochwas zu den Agro Fahrern waren am meisten die Schwuchtel vom C3 8ter




Die, die ich zumindest auf der Strecke gesehen haben vom C3 8ter waren unauffällig. Was aber erstmal nix heißt, denn ich weiß das sie sich auch ne Rundenstrafe eingehandelt haben. Muss also was vorgefallen sein. Das hat denen auch am Ende den Gesamtsieg gekostet, da sie ansich 1 Runde Vorsprung hatten. 

Nichts destotrotz rechtfertigt nix aber auch gar nix derartiges Verhalten, egal ob es im Fight um Platz 1 oder 123 ist.


----------



## unkreativ (3. August 2015)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Danke Danke Tolle Bilder hab mich schon gesichtet


Ich hab dich, glaube ich, nur ein Mal an mir vorbeihuschen sehen. In dem weißen Ganzkörper-Kondom? War mir nämlich nicht sicher, weil Du auf Rufen auch nicht reagiert hast. Da war ja der halbe RSC am Start :-D


----------



## unkreativ (3. August 2015)

PirateW schrieb:


> Nichts destotrotz rechtfertigt nix aber auch gar nix derartiges Verhalten, egal ob es im Fight um Platz 1 oder 123 ist.



Oben auf dem Monte Schlacko kam es Nachts zu einer unschönen Szene: eine junge Frau stand auf der Strecke, so weit das ein Fahrer sie mit dem Lenker traf. Und über den selbigen abgestiegen ist.

Die Frau hatte wohl ziemliche Schmerzen, weil er Lenker sie etwa i. H. Nierenbecken getroffen hat. Der Fahrer hat sich aufgerafft und ist ohne sich umzudrehen weiter gefahren.

Klar, was steht die auch da. Dummerweise ist da ja nicht wirklich Fläche für die Zuschauer. Hätte sie also gar nicht da stehen sollen? Ist sie demnach selber schuld? Hätte der Radfahrer mal schauen müssen was mit seinem "Unfallgegner" war? Ich finde es manchmal gar nicht so einfach zu entscheiden wer an einer Situation Schuld ist. 

Ich glaube aber es ist nicht nur angeraten mal wieder ein bisschen entspannter zu fahren, sondern sich auch drum zu kümmern wenn man irgendwo einen Crash (mit) verursacht hat. Die Geschichte von dem Biker der bewußtlos am Boden liegt ist das absolute Mahnbeispiel. Unfälle passieren. Durchdrehende Hormone sollten nicht, können aber passieren. Aber Abschalten des Verstands und nicht einmal schauen was (oder ob) dem anderen was passiert ist, ist ja mal ein absolutes No-Go.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyMoers (3. August 2015)

Meistens sieht man die Idioten ja nur noch von hinten, da wäre es doch nicht schlecht wenn der Veranstallter auch Rückennummer zu Pflicht machen würde.
So könnte man diese unbelehrbaren und Rücksichtslosen Fahrer ihr gerechten Strafe zuführen.


----------



## xtimbox (3. August 2015)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Nochwas zu den Agro Fahrern waren am meisten die Schwuchtel vom C3 8ter



Deine sprachlichen Umgangsformen passen super zum Renngeschehen. Glückwunsch!


----------



## skaster (3. August 2015)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Oben auf dem Monte Schlacko kam es Nachts zu einer unschönen Szene: eine junge Frau stand auf der Strecke, so weit das ein Fahrer sie mit dem Lenker traf. Und über den selbigen abgestiegen ist.
> 
> Die Frau hatte wohl ziemliche Schmerzen, weil er Lenker sie etwa i. H. Nierenbecken getroffen hat. Der Fahrer hat sich aufgerafft und ist ohne sich umzudrehen weiter gefahren.
> 
> ...


Also, an der letzten Stelle an der ich Bilder gemacht habe standen auch zwei Kollegen von Sportograf von denen einer ein paar Mal die Strecke überquert hat. Der durfte sich dann eine Standpredigt des mMn etwas übermotivierten Streckenposten anhören der ihn auch gerne von der Veranstaltung entfernt hätte. Warum? Weil er keine Warnweste anhatte, die hatte er an seinem Blitzspot ausgelegt, damit die Fahrer nicht reindonnern. Man muss schon dabei sagen das der Fotograf äußerst umsichtig die Strecke querte und absolut niemanden behindert, erst recht nicht gefährdet hat. Wie sich aber manche Besucher beim überqueren der Strecke verhalten haben... ne, da sag ich lieber nix zu. Die Rennstrecke ist abgesperrt, wer sich innerhalb dieses Bereiches als Nichtteilnehmer befindet hat in erster Linie eines zu tun, nämlich in keiner einzigen Sekunde eine(n) der Fahrer|innen zu gefährden und wer das nicht kann der sollte sich dort nicht aufhalten. Das erinnert immer an die Bekloppten bei der Tour die den Fahrern teilweise in die Räder laufen, würde dort jemand verlangen dass der Führende der gerade von so jemanden abgeräumt wird sich nach dessen Befinden erkundigt?


----------



## Tom__81 (3. August 2015)

Hi,

ich war am Samstag auch an der Strecke zum zuschauen und um alte Freunde aus den RR-Zeiten wiederzusehen. War von 20:00 - 24:00 Uhr vor Ort und habe auf dem Monte Schlacko und auch auf der Abfahrt von diesem einiges mitbekommen für die kurze Zeit. Sicherlich ist das Verhalten der Fahrer auch Teil des Problems, aber hier werden sehr gute austrainierte Fahrer auf "Mal aus Lust und Laune dabei"-Fahrer losgelassen auf einem Rundkurs! Hier liegt das Problem!!! Stellt euch mal den Ötzi auf dem RR als 10-12km Runde vor! Was meint ihr was da los wäre, wenn die Spitze von hinten ins "Feld" rollt??? Leider habe ich keinen Ansatz, wie man das Problem lösen könnte, aber hier liegt echt der Hund begraben...

Just my 2 ct,

Tom


----------



## unkreativ (3. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Das erinnert immer an die Bekloppten bei der Tour die den Fahrern teilweise in die Räder laufen, würde dort jemand verlangen dass der Führende der gerade von so jemanden abgeräumt wird sich nach dessen Befinden erkundigt?



Nicht alles, was hinkt ist ein Vergleich ;-) Bei der TdF gibt es mitfahrendes medizinisches Personal das auch schon mal hilft. Wenn mich auf einer Hobby(!)-Veranstaltung jemand von Rad holt, schaue ich doch selbstverständlich erst einmal wie es mir geht und dann wie es dem anderen geht

Um bei hinkenden Vergleichen zu bleiben: Wenn ich morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit jemanden anfahre der nicht vorsichtig genug fahre, fahre ich doch auch nicht weiter, damit ich pünktlich im Büro bin. 

Genauso wie ich von der Frau erwartet hätte, nicht so weit in die Strecke zu laufen, hätte ich von dem Radfahrer erwartet zu gucken was passiert ist. Das kann sonst - kein Witz - auch sehr schnell zu vollendeter Fahrerflucht werden.


----------



## skaster (3. August 2015)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Wenn mich auf einer Hobby(!)-Veranstaltung jemand von Rad holt, schaue ich doch selbstverständlich erst einmal wie es mir geht und dann wie es dem anderen geht


Ja, bin ich bei dir, KANN man machen.



unkreativ schrieb:


> Bei der TdF gibt es mitfahrendes medizinisches Personal das auch schon mal hilft.


Auch bei den 24h von Duisburg ist medizinisches Personal vor Ort









unkreativ schrieb:


> Um bei hinkenden Vergleichen zu bleiben: Wenn ich morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit jemanden anfahre der nicht vorsichtig genug fahre, fahre ich doch auch nicht weiter, damit ich pünktlich im Büro bin.


und der Vergleich mit deinem Arbeitsweg hinkt in so fern, als dass du da sicher nicht auf einer abgesperrten Rennstrecke unterwegs bist.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. August 2015)

Als jemand der auch dieses Jahr wieder bei einem schnellen Achter gefahren ist, kann ich sagen, dass es auf der Strecke ganz schön heftig zuging. Im Prinzip wurde ich nie überholt - aber ich habe mich mit anderen im Windschattenfahren zusammen getan und da haben meine Vordermänner einfach NIE ihre Überholmanöver angesagt. Das ging sogar so weit, dass ein gewisser Herr "... The Bike" innerhalb von 30 Sekunden fast vier Fahrer abgeräumt hat. Einfach in die Mitte zwischen zwei Fahrern stechen und einen dann an der Schulter wegschieben geht eben nicht gut.
Einer meiner Teamkollegen hat einen übermütigen Fahrer der ihn in der Überholverbotszone überholt hat auch bei Skyder angezeigt. Da es wohl schon mehrere Beschwerdem gab, wurde dann eine Runde abgezogen. Nebenbei hatten wir auch noch nie so viele Stürze und kaputtes Material wie dieses Jahr. Von den kurzen Streckensperrung ganz zu schweigen.

Ob es am frischen, feinen Schotter lag?


----------



## gelöschter User (3. August 2015)

PirateW schrieb:


> Die, die ich zumindest auf der Strecke gesehen haben vom C3 8ter waren unauffällig. Was aber erstmal nix heißt, denn ich weiß das sie sich auch ne Rundenstrafe eingehandelt haben. Muss also was vorgefallen sein. Das hat denen auch am Ende den Gesamtsieg gekostet, da sie ansich 1 Runde Vorsprung hatten.
> 
> Nichts destotrotz rechtfertigt nix aber auch gar nix derartiges Verhalten, egal ob es im Fight um Platz 1 oder 123 ist.





Tja dann hättest mal richtig schauen sollen 2 Bekannte von mir wurden von denen Regelrecht umgefahren von weiteren habe ich es auch gehört und seltsam war immer die Rede von C3.

Hätten die die Startnummer zu Gesicht bekommen wären die nur noch zu 6 gefahren 


Aber das geilste ist das die Nicht gewonnen haben eine Strafrunde bekommen haben obwohl es wohl mehr sein müssten ich meine ein Team der die Fahrer aus allen Ecken rekrutiert um zu gewinnen ist sowas von lame . Seit Stolz ihr Helden


----------



## gelöschter User (3. August 2015)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich hab dich, glaube ich, nur ein Mal an mir vorbeihuschen sehen. In dem weißen Ganzkörper-Kondom? War mir nämlich nicht sicher, weil Du auf Rufen auch nicht reagiert hast. Da war ja der halbe RSC am Start :-D



Ja der Man in weiss  Sorry bin öfter mit Musik gefahren da höre ich nix  Da ich diesmal eher Piano gefahren bin immer schön brav rechts brauchte ich mir keine Sorgen machen umgefahren zu werden dafür habe ich selbst gesorgt


----------



## hdamok (3. August 2015)

Ich wurde dieses Jahr auch mindestens 2 mal touschiert, immer in Kurven, und immer wenn man von mehreren überholt wurde. Der erste hat dann angesagt wo er lang will und hat überholt. Die 2 in seinem Windschatten wollen natürlich hinterher. Da wurde es immer enger. Ich sehe es aber auch nicht ein die Ideallinie zu verlassen nur weil jemand schneller ist. Und wenn es für mich OK und nicht mit Verzögerung verbunden war habe ich immer Platz gemacht.
Ich fahre mehrere Rennen dieser Art im Jahr und mir ist es sehr negativ aufgefallen.
Neben der Ideallinie war es dieses Jahr auch richtig rutschig, das macht es für die Überholer nicht einfacher. Vielleicht wurde auch deswegen so eng überholt.
Edit:
Fairerweise muss man aber auch erwähnen dass 95% aller Überholvorgänge mit Bitte/Danke vollzogen wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (3. August 2015)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Tja dann hättest mal richtig schauen sollen 2 Bekannte von mir wurden von denen Regelrecht umgefahren von weiteren habe ich es auch gehört und seltsam war immer die Rede von C3.
> 
> Hätten die die Startnummer zu Gesicht bekommen wären die nur noch zu 6 gefahren



Du...ich war nur 4 Std. Vor Ort...da ist es sehr selektiv wen man wo zu sehen bekommt -.-


----------



## gelöschter User (3. August 2015)

PirateW schrieb:


> Du...ich war nur 4 Std. Vor Ort...da ist es sehr selektiv wen man wo zu sehen bekommt -.-



Easy alles gut bin gefrustet aber nicht umsonst haben die *nur* 1 Strafrunde bekommen


----------



## KILROY (3. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Fazit nach dem nun 10. Duisburg-Rennen:

Gefühlt waren es zum Glück nicht so viele Sani-Einsätze wie in den Vorjahren. Ich weiss, daß das jetzt den Verunfallten nicht hilft und drücke Euch die Daumen für baldige Genesung.

Die Strecke und das Fahrerlager vertragen m.M.n. keine zusätzlichen Biker. Ich hoffe, daß nächstes Jahr nicht versucht wird, noch 100 Leute mehr da unterzubringen.

Der Grohe-Duschtruck hat gefehlt :-(

Wo mir das Verständnis fehlt, ist ganz klar das tlw. rabiate Verhalten einiger Teilnehmer. Ich habe mich auch mal an einer Stelle verschätzt und verbremst, dadurch wurde es dann für einen anderen wackelig, war für ihn aber zum Glück mit ausklicken und "Rettungsfuß" erledigt. Zumindest eine kurze Entschuldigung war dann für mich auch Pflichtprogramm.
ABER: wenn nach dem Stau auf der "Rattengraden" gefühlte 150 Biker langsam bis zu dessen Abbiegen hinter dem Rettungswagen herfahren, begreife ich nicht, wie sich sofort von hinten einige auf Millimeterabstand durch die Menge schieben müssen, und das dann noch möglichst schnell. Wollen die, daß direkt der nächste RTW anrücken muss ? Klar, es ist ein Rennen und keine Kaffeefahrt mit dem Hollandrad. Trotzdem echt unglaublich. 

Und sonst:
Natürlich geht jeder mit seiner eigenen Erwartung dahin. Ich fand es in Summe doch richtig gut.
Glück mit dem Wetter, Stimmung i.W. gut, Platzeinteilung "streng" - aber immer in vernünftigem Rahmen mit den Nachbarn abstimmbar. Alles jut.

Die Überbaute "Steiltreppe" war okay, das entzerrt deutlich die Warteschlage da oben. Schade, daß der Bereich nicht für die Zuschauer gescheit einsehbar ist. Ein bisschen Platz wäre unten ja vorhanden.

Hat also Spaß gemacht. Ich glaube, nächstes Jahr fahre ich das Ding wieder, auch wenn ich gerne mal 24H-Zuschauer wäre.

Zwei Fragen bleiben dennoch:

Wie geht's eigentlich den Jungs vom AC/DC-Hügel ? Mann, die müssen ja jetzt fast taub sein

und: 

wie funktioniert eigentlich der Stoffwechsel der Solofahrer, die in der Zeit genauso viele Runden schrubben, wie ein 4er-Team aus dem vorderen Drittel ??? Haben die überhaupt einen ?  

So long


----------



## Crimson_ (3. August 2015)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Ja der Man in weiss  Sorry bin öfter mit Musik gefahren da höre ich nix  Da ich diesmal eher Piano gefahren bin immer schön brav rechts brauchte ich mir keine Sorgen machen umgefahren zu werden dafür habe ich selbst gesorgt


Du bist also ein Held, der mit Musik im Ohr Rennen fährt? Wenn du der bist, der einen meiner Kollegen umgefahren hat...


----------



## muschi (3. August 2015)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Danke Danke Tolle Bilder hab mich schon gesichtet
> 
> Nochwas zu den Agro Fahrern waren am meisten die Schwuchtel vom C3 8ter



Mal als kleiner Tipp, les mal es gibt hier im Forum Regeln, auch für dich.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verhaltensregeln-mtb-news-de.88312/
Das kann man auch anders schreiben, ohne 8 Fahrer zu beleidigen.
Und nebenbei, ich freue mich auch darüber das herzlichst Zypern gewonnen hat.



KILROY schrieb:


> wie funktioniert eigentlich der Stoffwechsel der Solofahrer, die in der Zeit genauso viele Runden schrubben, wie ein 4er-Team aus dem vorderen Drittel ??? Haben die überhaupt einen ?



Mir geht es nach 12 Stunden Schlaf, 0,5Liter Eis mit Sahne, 2Kaffee und einer Massage wieder bestens und radeln gleich meine 20km Regeneration.

Wegen der Hormonüberfunktion im Rennen:
Das war für mich als Solofahrer verbal weniger aggressiv als letztes Jahr, obwohl es immer noch viele Fahrer gibt die es immer noch nicht wissen das niemand die Ideallinie verlassen muss, und das man auch rechts im Dreck vorbei fahren kann. Ich kann das Wort rechts artikulieren. Und wenn 2 Mann rechts und links gleichzeitig schreien, wird es auch nicht einfacher.
Es gab viel Bitte und Danke von Fahrern und von mir Entschuldigungen wenn ich mal wieder gepennt habe. Ich habe mich auch 3 oder 4mal über Fahrer, die mich genervt haben, geärgert. Das ist halt so nach 18Stunden im Sattel, sorry dafür.
Premiere war, dass mich ein Fahrer angefasst hat um mich Anstieg ACDC aus dem Weg zu drücken. Keiner aus einem Topteam oder Top10 Fahrer, nein so ein NoName Rüpel unter ferner Liefen. Dem passte es nicht, dass ein Top5 Solo Fahrer nach 390km die Ideallinie benutzt. ich finde das Verhalten Solofahren gegenüber sowieso häufig unangemessen. Wir fahren ja nicht nach 12h langsam( 22-25er Runden) weil wir das lustig finden. Im Nachhinein bin ich froh so kaputt gewesen zu sein um mich mehr darüber zu ärgern. 
Ich weiß es gibt auch aggressive Irrlichter bei den Topfahrer, ich fahre Rennen genug. Es immer auf die schnellen Jungs zu schieben ist aber zu einfach. Wenn da mal einer drunter ist, wird das Team sich diese negative Presse sicher nicht lange antun wollen. Und wenn hier immer von C3 die Rede ist, dann mal Butter bei die Fische. Gesichter haben einen Namen und gehören genannt, nicht hier wild im Nirwana rumstochern, oder auf Facebook Gehörtes nachplappern. Da muss man dann auch dem Veranstalter, dem Team und der Person mit den Anschuldigungen entgegen treten. 
Es ist und bleibt ein 24h *Rennen. *Ohne die sauschnellen 8er und 4er Teams, ist das ganze nicht mehr so ein Zuschauermagnet. Und in Rennen geschehen Rennunfälle. Natürlich ist der geschilderte Unfall von @PirateW unentschuldbar für den Verursacher, besonders die unterlassene Hilfestellung, aber das Verhalten von vielen Fahrern nach dem Unfall auch. Ich war dabei und musste mehrere anschreien endlich langsam zu fahren. Es gab dort durch den Streckenposten auch Androhungen der Disqualifikation.


----------



## muschi (3. August 2015)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Ja der Man in weiss  Sorry bin öfter mit Musik gefahren da höre ich nix  Da ich diesmal eher Piano gefahren bin immer schön brav rechts brauchte ich mir keine Sorgen machen umgefahren zu werden dafür habe ich selbst gesorgt



Also du hast deine Musik so laut gehabt das ich mithören konnte, als du an mir vorbei gefahren bist im Rennen. Du gehörst disqualifiziert, weil du dich gefährdest und andere dazu. Das was du machst ist genauso unverantwortlich wie die Fahrer die andere umfahren und verletzen. Ich würde mal drüber nachdenken ob das ein verantwortliches Verhalten ist.


----------



## manuel e. (3. August 2015)

Hallo!!!!
Nun muss ich auch mal meinen Kommentar zum diesjährigen 24h Duisburg abgeben. Wir sind 2010 und 2011 im zweier und Viererteam letztmalig am Start gewesen und damals war die Strecke schon gut gefüllt, es machte aber noch Spass in Duisburg zu fahren. Nach drei Jahren Pause in Duisburg sollte es dieses Jahr im Viererteam an den Start gehen und wenn möglich ziemlich weit nach Vorne. ...

Parzellen: Wir waren um 10.20 am Freitag in Duisburg und um ca. 11.00 auf dem Platz. zugeteilt war Sektor C und gestanden haben wir dann zwischen den Klärbecken, weil schon alles belegt war. Nachdem wir die letzte freie Steckdose bekommen haben und ich meinen Anschluss mit vier weiteren Nachbarn geteilt habe, kam dann auch noch eine nette Diskussion mit einem Ordner auf, als er wollte das wir noch einen Stecker zwischen unsere Kabel klemmen sollten um weitere Leute zu versorgen. Nachdem ich diese Fronten geklärt hatte, zog er kommentarlos ab. ...

Duschen und Toiletten: Waren wenn man sich nicht für 80€ ein DIXI mieten wollte oder es wie wir komplett an Bord hatten doch recht spärlich.

Veranstaltung: Mit dem jetzigen Kontigent an Fahrern ist meiner Meinung nach kein vernünftiger und gerechter Wettkampf mehr machbar, denn die Strecke platzt aus allen Nähten. Im Rennen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr so viel aggresives und unfreundliches Verhalten erlebt wie in Duisburg. Bei jedem Überholmannöver, bei dem nicht ausreichend Platz war wurde angesagt links, rechts, mitte und wenn noch Fahrer im Gepäck waren auch z.b. 2x links usw. und mit einem Danke beim Passieren bestätigt.

Was einem hier dennoch an pfui ..... Verhalten begegnete war teilweise beschähmend. Die Spitze war auf den Lichtgittern als eine Frau vor mir fuhr und sich dauernd umdrehte. Als ich ihr sagte sie solle nach vorne schauen, damit sie nicht die Absperrgitter mit ihrem überbreiten Lenker touchiert sagte sie zu mir ich solle sie doch überholen, dann würde sie sich meine Startnummer merken und mich bei der Rennleitung melden.

Was ist aus dieser Veranstaltung nur geworden???

Meiner Meinung nach eine auf Kommers getrimmte Veranstaltung, bei der nur noch die $$$$ zählen. Und die Rechnung scheint aufzugehen denn wenn 50 Fahrer weg bleiben, dann freuen sich 50 andere im nächsten Jahr einen Startplatz zu bekommen.

Für uns und speziell für mich war es das letzte Mal das ich in Duisburg gefahren bin.

Grüsse von den zweitplatzierten im Herren Viererbob.


----------



## enkay2301 (3. August 2015)

Zunächst erstmal Danke für die Bilder, hab mich bei beiden wiedergefunden. Sogar auf der Treppe in meiner letzten Runde!

Zum Klima auf der Strecke:
Ich persönlich war "nur" 13 Runden auf der Strecke und habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Einige Überholmaneuver waren knapp, aber ohne Probleme. Die McDonalds-Jungs (nette Leute im Gespräch) haben mich zwei mal in der Böschungs"abfahrt" nach der Emscherbrücke überholt. Ich blieb auf der Ideallinie und die beiden Fahrer hatten genug Skills um das locker zu bewältigen. Man hätte auch drei Sekunden warten können, aber das summiert sich in so einem Rennen ja, wenn man das ständig macht.
Eine Mitfahrerin von mir wurde an der Rampe angemault, weil sie ihr Rad schob. Am Freitag war sie auf der Rampe über den Lenker gegangen. Sie hatte bereits einige Fahrer vorgelassen und hat nur die steile Treppe geschoben, um danach die Paralleltreppe zu nehmen. Wurde von einem Fahrer mit "Scheiß Frau! Geh aus dem Weg!" angeschrien. Die Dame war so geschockt, sie konnte sich nicht das Trikot merken. Der Streckenposten hatte es mitbekommen und hoffentlich die Nummer gemerkt.
Wie Muschi schon ammerkt: Es ist ein Rennen. Bei den 24h Nordschleife mit dem Auto fahren auch Golfs gegen Porsche und es kommt mal zum Kontakt. Da ist man sich dessen auch bewusst.

E/ Hah, Manuel E. ich glaube ich meine euch


----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. August 2015)

Hier auch noch einige Bilder von uns - KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duffy71 (3. August 2015)

Wer waren eigentlich die zwei verrückten Frauen die sich die ganze acht am Monte Schlacko die Seele aus dem Leib geschrien haben? Das war ja ein wahnsinniger Support. Vielen Dank von mir an die zwei! Das hat mir in der Nacht richtig gut getan. An alle anderen Supporter natürlich auch. Aber die zwei fand ich persönlich den absoluten Oberhammer!
Gruß Frank


----------



## unkreativ (3. August 2015)

Duffy71 schrieb:


> Wer waren eigentlich die zwei verrückten Frauen die sich die ganze acht am Monte Schlacko die Seele aus dem Leib geschrien haben? Das war ja ein wahnsinniger Support. Vielen Dank von mir an die zwei! Das hat mir in der Nacht richtig gut getan. An alle anderen Supporter natürlich auch. Aber die zwei fand ich persönlich den absoluten Oberhammer!
> Gruß Frank


Waren das die gleichen zwei Mädels wie in den Vorjahren auch?


----------



## unkreativ (3. August 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Hier auch noch einige Bilder von uns - KLICKERDIEKLACK


Sehr fein!! Wir haben eine Weile zusammengestanden, Eure Shirts sind mir in Erinnerung geblieben :-D


----------



## 2Dirty (3. August 2015)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe einen "Flashlosenlink" hinzugefügt :-D


Der Flickr Link will auch nicht


----------



## muschi (4. August 2015)

Sollen wir mal über 24h Schmerzen im gesunden gefahrenen Sinne reden.
Lassen wir nach 24h Rückennummernwünscherei mal wieder der Hirnrissigkeit unseres Tuns freien Lauf. Ich habe mich bei einer Flasche Wein von Frau Muse küssen lassen. Ich will es euch nicht vorenthalten.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/08/24h-duisburg-nachstes-jahr-mixed-solo.html#more


----------



## sinusitis (4. August 2015)

Am Rande des Rennens ist wohl durchgesickert das die Stadtwerke im nächsten Jahr ihr Engagement in Duisburg einstellen wollen. Weiss jemand mehr ? Ohne Strom und Wasser wäre nicht so toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air-Wastl (4. August 2015)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Waren das die gleichen zwei Mädels wie in den Vorjahren auch?



Ja, zumindest eine. Die stimme war/ ist unverwechselbar. Leider weiß ich auch nicht wer sie ist. Aber das ist Unterstützung. TOP

Wastl


----------



## PirateW (4. August 2015)

http://www.radlblog.de/2015/08/lapadu24h-magura-duisburg-24-h.html


Sehr guter Bericht zur Thematik!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (4. August 2015)

Ich war jetzt nach 2007 mal wieder in Duisburg dabei und ich finde es ist einfach die coolste Location für ein 24h Rennen. Ich bin im Schnitt 20 Minuten Runden gefahren, war also in der Situation genug zu überholen, aber auch genug überholt zu werden . Ich habe mir von den Überholern manchmal ein "von links" gewünscht, genauso hab ich mich aber öfters gewundert, was die langsameren Fahrer da machen. Gerade in der Wechselzone ist mir das häufig aufgefallen. Da fand jemand seinen Wechselpartner nicht und blieb gleich mal mitten im Weg stehen und blickt sich gemütlich um. Oder die Leute haben gewechselt und gehen ohne einen Blick nach hinten quer über den Weg der Wechselzone. Da fand ich es echt erstaunlich, dass da nicht mehr passiert ist. Insgesamt gab es bei mir glücklicherweise keine brenzlige Situation mit Schnelleren und ich hatte es nicht so eilig, so dass ich auf passende Überholstellen warten konnte und ein "von links" mit einem anschließenden "danke dir" in den allermeisten Fällen rausbekommen habe.


----------



## Geplagter (4. August 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass mir die 24h von Duisburg auch in diesem Jahr im Grunde genommen gut gefallen haben, doch wo Licht ist, ist ja bekanntlich auch Schatten.
Trotzdem möchte ich einmal mit den positiven Aspekten beginnen. Das Wetter hat perfekt mitgespielt und das Event war aus meiner Sicht sehr gut organisiert. Die Ansagen von Stefan Saalscheider waren klar und deutlich und ich denke, dass er jederzeit Herr der Lage war. Auch die Siegerehrung hat er sehr gut moderiert. Da fallen andere Veranstaltungen dieser Art zum Teil deutlich hinter zurück.
Ebenfalls positiv hat sich meines Erachtens in diesem Jahr das Engangement von Magura auf die Veranstaltung ausgewirkt. Angefangen bei den Event-Shirts, die man sich nun auch mal öffentlich zu tragen traut, bis hin zu den Teil sehr hochwertigen Sachpreisen bei der Siegerehrung war dies eine echte Steigerung.

Leider war es in diesem Jahr auf der Strecke sehr voll, denn die Anzahl zusätzlicher Biker war deutlich zu spüren und es musste noch mehr als sonst überholt werden.
Dass es bei einem Rennen dieser Art große Unterschiede in der Leistungsfähigkeit der Fahrer und deren Können gibt, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Kritisch wird es allerdings dann, wenn ein gewisser Punkt überschritten wird und dies war meines Erachtens in diesem Jahr der Fall.
Dass es einem dann so vorkommt, als ob mit größerer Härte gefahren wird als sonst, scheint mir auch normal und muss meines Erachtens nicht automatisch bedeuten, dass es tatsächlich so war. Der Mensch neigt unter solchen Bedingungen schnell zu einer subjektiv verklärten Sicht und ich glaube unter dem Strich nicht, dass es grundsätzlich rabiater zuging, als in den Jahren zuvor.

Was in den Köpfen so einiger Zeitgenossen vorgeht, erschließt sich allerdings auch mir nicht. Da schafft es doch tatsächlich so ein Träumer in der Nacht mit dem Telefon am Ohr plötzlich hinter dem gemauerten Torbogen nach der scharfen Rechtskurve im Bereich der Gärten nach der Wechselzone sich mit seinem Rad quer über die Strecke zu bewegen. Um ein Haar wäre ich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit frontal in ihn und sein Rad hineingefahren. Mir ist das Herz in die Hose gerutscht, aber der Typ blieb völlig unbeeindruckt. Das Gespräch, was er gerade führte, war offenbar sehr wichtig…..

Dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die mit Kopfhörern fahren, muss man sicherlich nicht weiter kommentieren. Das eine solche Ignoranz seinen Mitfahrern gegenüber zu Problemen führt, dürfte eigentlich jedem klar sein.

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Fahrern, die plötzlich und unvermutet nach rechts oder links ausscheren und sich dann wundern, dass mit höherem Tempo herannahende Mitfahrer das gar nicht lustig finden. Den schnelleren Fahrern in einem solchen Fall die Schuld zu geben ist vielleicht das, was man intuitiv für richtig hält, doch da sollte der eine oder andere auch mal auf sich selbst reflektieren. Auf der Autobahn funktioniert so etwas ja auch nicht wirklich gut.

Das soll nicht bedeuten, dass es keine schwarzen Schafe gibt, doch ich hatte eigentlich während des gesamten Rennens kein Problem dieser Art.

Und noch etwas. Bitte keine Rückennummern mit Namen. Dann wird bei jeder Kleinigkeit bei der Rennleitung eine Bestrafung verlangt und ich bin mir sicher, dann haben wir alle gar keinen Spaß mehr. So etwas kann sich ganz schnell ins Gegenteil verkehren und ist sicher nicht die Lösung.

Grundsätzlich bleibt noch anzumerken, dass es sich um ein „MTB-Rennen“ handelt, was man zwar eigentlich auch ganz gut mit einem Crosser fahren könnte, doch auch für eine Strecke dieser Art reicht das Talent so mancher Fahrer einfach nicht aus. Ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke einem Event dieser Art zwar durchaus angemessen, aber man konnte klar erkennen, dass selbst damit viele Fahrer überfordert zu sein scheinen und das ist meines Erachtens ein großer Teil des Problems und der Grund dafür, weshalb so viel geschimpft wird. Die hoher Fahrerdichte auf der Stecke hat es nicht besser gemacht und an der Stelle muss und kann man sicherlich für die Zukunft ansetzen.

Klarer Kritikpunkt ist jedoch die Toilettensituation. Diese ist ohne wenn und aber schlicht und ergreifend inakzeptabel. Es wird offenbar versucht, die Leute zum Mieten eines dieser Dixi-Klos zu drängen, was ja zum Teil auch funktioniert.


----------



## Öli__ (4. August 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> ...........
> Es gab viel Bitte und Danke von Fahrern und von mir Entschuldigungen wenn ich mal wieder gepennt habe. Ich habe mich auch 3 oder 4mal über Fahrer, die mich genervt haben, geärgert. Das ist halt so nach 18Stunden im Sattel, sorry dafür.
> Premiere war, dass mich ein Fahrer angefasst hat um mich Anstieg ACDC aus dem Weg zu drücken. Keiner aus einem Topteam oder Top10 Fahrer, nein so ein NoName Rüpel unter ferner Liefen. Dem passte es nicht, dass ein Top5 Solo Fahrer nach 390km die Ideallinie benutzt. ich finde das Verhalten Solofahren gegenüber sowieso häufig unangemessen. ..........



Der schnellere Fahrer SOLLTE immer beim Überholen die "Risikolinie" wählen du den langsameren auf der Ideallinie fahren lassen. Irgendwann habe es sich die Solo und 2er Teams auch verdient nicht mehr von dieser Linie runter zu müssen!! Und selbst wenn trotzdem der Überholvorgang schief geht Entschuldige ich mich als schneller Fahrer, ich habs ja schließlich eingeleitet!!
--> das ist zumindest mein persönlicher Racer-Knigge

Ich fand es dieses Jahr einfach viel zu voll auf der Strecke, wir alle regen uns auf der Autobahn über diese Elefantenrennen auf, schleichen dann aber selbst zu dritt nebeneinander die Rampen hoch!!!! 2016 gerne 100 Teams weniger auf der Strecke, dann sollten sich meiner Meinung nach alle Gemüter auch deutlich entspannen. Davon werde ich wohl auch den möglichen Start im nächsten Jahr abhängig machen.


----------



## Der_ratze (4. August 2015)

Mal ungeachtet der allgemeinen überholsituationen, welche zu 90% (in meinem Fall) mit einem "links, rechts oder mitte" von hinten bei mir mit dem entsprechenden Spurwechsel und einem Handwinken (wenn es die Strecke grad zuliess) und "komm vorbei" beantwortet  und mit "Danke" bestätigt wurde. Ein paar Hormongesteuerte konnten halt weder rufen noch sonstwie auf sich aufmerksam machen (ausser der mit dem Dauerklingeln  ) 
Auf der Abfahrt zum ACDC Hügel hab ich dann mim Vorderad zwischen diesen Gleisen eingefädelt und bin ziemlich flott und arg ins schlingern, driften gekommen, konnte mich aber abfangen ohne Sturz. Derjenige der mich in dem Moment überholen wollte, hat nen unüberhörbaren Angstschrei losgelassen.  Hoffe er hat den Schreck überwunden und konnte das zusätzliche Adrenalin verwerten 
Was ich sagen will ist eigentlich, dass es  auch unbeabsichtigt zu gefährlichen Situationen kommen kann auf so einer überlasteten Strecke, wenn man an schnellen Passagen überholen will. Egal ob Platz oder nicht. 

Ansonsten Vielen Dank für die geilen Bilder !! Super dass Ihr so motiviert Fotos geschossen habt ! Hab mich ein paar mal gefunden und auch ein paar Kollegen in Situationen die sie sicher nicht auf Fotos haben wollten ..  

Zu http://www.radlblog.de/2015/08/lapadu24h-magura-duisburg-24-h.html : 
Der Spass ist bei mir nach der 3. Runde vorbei gewesen. Motivation im Keller, Strecke irgendwie langweilig (wäre ausser der Treppe, mit dem Cyclocrosser machbar) und das Stromaggregat neben dem Zelt war der Schlafkiller schon am Freitag. Nach 8h Anfahrt im Dauerstau.. 
Ein nächstes mal Duisburg wird es wohl nicht geben für mich. Es sei denn @muschi - mixed Solo    (sehr geile Frau Muse hast Du Muschi, Respekt Deiner Leistung mit dem Panzerbike


----------



## Ravega (4. August 2015)

Mmmh, jetzt auch schon jahrelang in Duisburg am Start. Ein Unterschied zu den Jahren davor konnte ich nicht wirklich feststellen.
The same procedure as last year, würde ich mal meinen.

@ Öli
Weniger Teams zulassen? Wird es bei der Anmeldung ja noch spannender und Skyder verzichtet doch nicht freiwillig auf mögliche Einnahmen.
Ich glaube, da brauchst du nicht drauf zu spekulieren.

Probleme hatte ich dieses Jahr wenige. Halte mich aber auch an die Etikette, auch nach 23 Stunden! "Rechts- oder links vorbei" (wenn Platz vorhanden) und für ein "Dankeschön" reicht es immer, auch bei einem 180er Puls! Und auch wenn meine Rundenzeiten sicher nicht die langsamsten sind, so fahre ich trotzdem nicht mitten auf der Piste, denn es gibt immer noch schnellere.

Aber das Klima ist allgemein etwas rauer geworden, auch bei anderen Veranstaltungen!
Bei vielen Marathons wird inzwischen mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen gefahren.
Warum?
Stecken Hobbyfahrer evtl. (zu) viel Zeit und noch viel mehr Geld in ihr Hobby? Die Erwartungshaltung steigt analog zum Invest. Wenn dann trotz Leistungsdiagnostik, ausgeklügelten Trainingsplan usw. der gewünschte (gekaufte) Erfolg ausbleibt, kann man ja nicht auch noch beim Überholen Zeit verlieren. Steht man ja doof da, mit seinem bikegefitteten 6.000€ Specialized und einer hohen 19er Rundenzeit. Da muss doch mehr gehen…..


----------



## skaster (4. August 2015)

Der_ratze schrieb:


> ...und auch ein paar Kollegen in Situationen die sie sicher nicht auf Fotos haben wollten ..


Die können mich auch per PN kontaktieren und nach erhalt des 4-stelligen Euro Betrages nehme ich die Bilder dann raus 



bitte nicht ernst nehmen, ich lösche auch ohne Gratifikation


----------



## Der_ratze (4. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Die können mich auch per PN kontaktieren und nach erhalt des 4-stelligen Euro Betrages nehme ich die Bilder dann raus
> 
> 
> 
> bitte nicht ernst nehmen, ich lösche auch ohne Gratifikation



 
Zu Spät, sorry für Dein Konto - hab schon alles gebackuped bei mir !
Könnte mich aber gegen einen 4 stelligen Euro Betrag zur Löschung bewegen lassen


----------



## Flatbogard (4. August 2015)

Und hier für alle die, die nochmal Bilder haben oder sehen wollen!

http://www.pixum.de/meine-fotos/album/7187495


Gruß,

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdemski (4. August 2015)

Hier gibt's noch einmal rund 730 Fotos anzuschauen. Viel Spaß!
http://www.allpixx.de/?p=2014


----------



## Öli__ (4. August 2015)

Ravega schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ Öli
> Weniger Teams zulassen? Wird es bei der Anmeldung ja noch spannender und Skyder verzichtet doch nicht freiwillig auf mögliche Einnahmen.
> ...



Nun gemäß radlblog.de waren dieses Jahr 83 Teams mehr auf der Strecke als noch 2014 (Nachtrag: ich meinte 2012). Eine Reduzierung der Fahrer würde also kein unbekanntes Bild hinterlassen. Und wenn man dort richtig Geld machen will sollen die doch ein 24h CTF für die Erlebnisbiker machen und eine Woche später wie gewohnt ein 24h Rennen. Das würde wohl allen Beteiligten mehr entgegenkommen.

Ich fand übrigens das Event sehr gut Organisiert!


----------



## unknownbeats (4. August 2015)

leute seit doch nicht so blau äugig. es wird sich nichts in richtung reduzierung verändern. ich selbst war auch 32runden auf der strecke und ich fande es nicht sooo dramatisch wie manche es hier beschreiben,was aber auch mit zufall , glück oder vielleicht mit meinem umsichtigen fahren zu tun hat. die diskussion die hier geführt wird ist im grunde nur ne kopie der letzten jahre-- und hat sich was verändert?ich finde jeder der an diesem event teilnehmen will soll sich halt ein wenig vorher damit beschäftigen und dann für sich entscheiden ob er dabei sein will. trotzdem tut es mir natürlich für jeden sehr leid der am wochenende was abbekommen hat
mfg micha


----------



## Crimson_ (4. August 2015)

Glaube ich auch weniger dran. Alleine schon weniger Toiletten aufstellen und pro Dixi 30€ mehr verlangen, sagt schon alles.
Gut - wir ordern immer ein Dixi, denn unser Platz ist immer am Hochofen vor den Gittern/Streckenverengung.


----------



## Ravega (4. August 2015)

Öli__ schrieb:


> Nun gemäß radlblog.de waren dieses Jahr 83 Teams mehr auf der Strecke als noch 2014.


Da muss sich wohl jemand verrechnet haben, es waren "nur" 46 Teams mehr als 2014, was ich aber auch schon beachtlich finde!
Die Wechselzone war dieses Jahr extrem voll, jetzt weiß ich auch warum! Auf der Strecke ist es mir weniger aufgefallen, außer das sie relativ schnell "verschlissen" war.
Aber ich denke auch, das Maximum war erreicht oder bereits überschritten. Nur Dank der perfekten Organisation (Platzzuteilung) und der seid zwei Jahren überbauten Treppe konnte man diese zusätzlichen Teams überhaupt verkraften.
Aber sobald es mal eine kurze Rennunterbrechung gab, weil z.B. mal wieder die Treppe geflickt werden musst, staute sich binnen kürzester Zeit ein gigantische Menge an Bikern an dem Hindernis, so das es fast 2 Runden brauchte, bis sich der Pulk mal etwas entzerrt hatte. Da merkte man die hohe Anzahl an Teams.
Da muss man sich für 2016 evtl. mal ein Kopf über eine weitere Streckenverlängerung machen. Ein paar ungenutzte Meter Schotterwege gibt es ja noch rund um den LaPaDu.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (6. August 2015)

Ravega schrieb:


> Da muss sich wohl jemand verrechnet haben, es waren "nur" 46 Teams mehr als 2014, was ich aber auch schon beachtlich finde!




Hi,

Zahlen von 2014 hatten wir gar keine geschrieben. Die von uns genannte Differenz bezieht sich auf 2012/2015. Fehler in den Zahlen gab es auf unserer Seite aber trotzdem. 2015 waren 2.146 Fahrer am Start gegenüber (nun Zahlen aus 2014) 2.340 Fahrer in 2014. Aber verteilt auf mehr 4er/8er Teams und somit wieder weniger Fahrer auf der Strecke.

Für den Veranstalter, der Geld verdienen muss, und das steht außer Frage, ist 2014 somit besser gewesen. Stell dir vor es gäbe nur noch 4er und 8er Teams bei 500 Teams und 50/50 wären das 1.000 Fahrer in den 4er-Teams und 2.000 Fahrer in den 8er Teams. So gesehen sind große Teams doppelt gut für einen Veranstalter. Mehr bezahlende Fahrer, aber auf der Strecke weniger los. Allerdings machen eben genau die Solofahrer wieder den Spirit eines 24 H – Rennens auf der Strecke aus. So zumindest meine Meinung.

Dass Skyder sich eine goldene Nase verdient, erscheint nur auf den ersten Blick logisch. Hinter einem solchen Event stehen natürlich auch gigantische Ausgaben für den Park (das Veranstaltungsgelände), das Helfer-Heer, die fest Angestellten, die Zeitmessung, die Sanis (ich bin bei unserem kleinen Rennen und deren Forderung schon fast umgefallen, auch wenn es ja gerechtfertigt ist), Genehmigungen, WC- und Duschcontainer usw. Ich hab leider keinen Überblick über die Startgeldentwicklung der letzten Jahre, aber vieles lässt sich eben nur über die Menge bei einem solchen Event weiterhin finanzieren. Und hier wird auch weiterhin die Hauptaufgabe eines Veranstalters wie Skyder liegen bei solchen Großveranstaltungen, eine gesunde Mischung zwischen Kundenzufriedenheit (sehr schwer, da individuell) und Finanzierbarkeit, zu finden.

Bei mir könnte man folgende Formel für die Zufriedenheit aufstellen

Campground + Grundbedürfnisse (WC/Dusche) + Kulisse + Verpflegung + Strecke + Teilnehmer = Spaßfaktor

Campground: Unsere Zeltnachbarn waren alle super (+), nur unser Standort und die Einengung war absolut nicht das Optimum (--). (+/--)

Grundbedürfnisse: WC (Kein Kommentar)(---) und Dusche immerhin vorhanden (+) leider zumindest als ich duschen wollte mit Abwesenheit von warmem Wasser glänzend (-) (ca. 0:30 Uhr). (+/----)

Kulisse: Einfach mega! Der LaPa ist der Wahnsinn und lädt zum Entdecken ein und ein Tag vorher anreisen ist eigentlich zu wenig (++). Die Zuschauer und Begleiter der Fahrer entlang der Strecke, nur genial (+++). (+++++)

Verpflegung: Die 8,- € für diese Nudeln empfanden wir als Frechheit am Freitag (-). Die Renn/Streckenverpflegung hingegen verdient zusammen mit den freundlichen Leuten hinter dem Tresen ein extra Plus (+++). (+++/-)

Strecke: Die Strecke selbst gefällt mir trotz recht wenig technischen Anspruch wirklich gut (++), leider war sie mir gefühlt deutlich zu überfüllt diesmal (-). Pech war eben auch, dass sich das Feld durch die Unfälle immer wieder aufgestaut hat. (++/-)

Teilnehmer: Die Teilnehmer fand ich wie immer super und bezweifele, dass überhaupt jemand bewusst negativ/aggressiv auf der Strecke unterwegs war (++). Aber eine mangelnde Grundunkenntnis der Grundregeln und Grundtechnik führte sehr oft zu brenzligen Situationen wenn ein gewisser Ehrgeiz (für ein Rennen sollte der auch vorhanden sein) anderer Fahrer unerwartet darauf prallte. Daher gibt es ein Minus von mir für den Veranstalter (-), hier könnte ein kleines Faltblatt mal die Grundregeln deutlicher abbilden. Alternativ könnte man ja auch am Vorabend und sogar noch vor dem Rennen „Hilfsgruppen“ anbieten. Ein erfahrener Fahrer der Wissenshungrigen die Grundverhaltensregeln auf der Strecke darstellt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich dazu einige Fahrer mit Erfahrung bereit erklären würden. (++/-)

Macht 14 „+“ versus 9 „-“ und die Frage warum wir dann aus Mangel am Spaß abgebrochen haben. Ganz einfach, zu dem Zeitpunkt kamen alle „Minus“ zusammen und haben das Positive für den Moment überfrachtet. Aber genau weil unterm Strich für uns das Positive doch überwiegt, werden wir nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich wieder ein Teil der LaPaDu24H-Gemeinschaft sein. 

Grüße Datt Vieh


----------



## zett3coupe (6. August 2015)

Das war meine erste Teilnahme am 24h Event. 9 Runden bin ich gefahren, in keiner Runde gab es agressives Verhalten anderer Fahrer. Ich bin im Schnitt 23,10 min gefahren. Ich habe überholt und bin überholt worden, alles freundlich, alles fair.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (8. August 2015)

Dann lauft euch alle schon einmal gedanklich warm: 06./07. August 2016!


----------



## skaster (8. August 2015)

Dann kann es ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis @KILROY den 2016er Thread startet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (8. August 2015)

haha " suche solo startplatz für 2016 "  hehe


----------



## theduke1mtb (8. August 2015)

erst mal am 21.09. auf normalem Wege einen Startplatz ergattern


----------



## Duffy71 (9. August 2015)

Wie soll denn das Wetter werden?


----------



## skaster (9. August 2015)

Duffy71 schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das Wetter werden?


Tagsüber hell, ab dem späten Abend ist mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen


----------



## Duffy71 (9. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Tagsüber hell, ab dem späten Abend ist mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen


Also alles wie immer. Da bin ich ja beruhigt . Vielleicht könnte man den Kurs aber mal in die andere Richtung fahren. Dann hört auch die leidige Diskussion um die "Killertreppe" auf.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (14. August 2015)

Duffy71 schrieb:


> Also alles wie immer. Da bin ich ja beruhigt . Vielleicht könnte man den Kurs aber mal in die andere Richtung fahren. Dann hört auch die leidige Diskussion um die "Killertreppe" auf.


 der hat mich heute morgen sehr amüsiert!!!

hier noch ein Bericht aus unserer Sicht
http://biker-in-love.blogspot.de/2015/08/another-one-bites-dust.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thark (17. August 2015)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> sich was verändert?ich finde jeder der an die


----------



## unknownbeats (17. August 2015)

@thark was willst du damit ausdrücken?


----------



## thark (17. August 2015)

Entschuldigt bitte, das muss ich irgendwie in der Hosentasche geschrieben haben. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum das Smartphone den Text zitiert hatte und das Display an war..

Ich wünsche euch noch nen schönen Abend und lässt euch von solchen überqualifizierten  Beiträgen nicht aufhalten


----------



## molux (12. September 2015)

Moin,
noch mehr wie 24h 

noch sieben Wochen....dann ist es wieder soweit...dann ist der 6.Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein am Samstag, den 31.10.2015 um 20 Uhr in Moers! Schau unter Fahrgemeinschaften!
Die Aktion lebt von Eurer trittkräftigen Unterstützung und Eurer Teilnahme!


----------



## 2Dirty (21. September 2015)

Für 2016 gibt's was Neues:

Zusätzlich zum Zeitmesstransponder an der Lenkernummer muss ein *Startnummeraufkleber am Helm*getragen werden. Der Startnummernaufkleber ist so anzubringen, dass er von hinten gut lesbar ist. *Bei Verstoß gegen diese Vorgabe wird eine Stop-and-Go-Strafe von 60 Sekunden verhängt.*


----------



## Ravega (21. September 2015)

Evtl. keine schlechte Idee, um manch einen "übermotivierten" Teilnehmer zu identifizieren.
Müssen sie aber auch ein Zettel und Stift mit ausgeben.....ansonsten


----------



## hdamok (21. September 2015)

Diese schei* Anmeldung gleich stresst mich jetzt schon.


----------



## Ravega (21. September 2015)

hdamok schrieb:


> Diese schei* Anmeldung gleich stresst mich jetzt schon.


Ja, da steigt der Blutdruck! 
Speziell bei den 1er- oder 2er-Teams ist es ja mehr oder weniger ein Lotteriespiel.


----------



## theduke1mtb (21. September 2015)

geschafft, wir sind wieder dabei............


----------



## Schwitte (21. September 2015)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> geschafft, wir sind wieder dabei............



Gibt ein 2016er Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (21. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Dann kann es ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis @KILROY den 2016er Thread startet



...hab' mich extra zurückgehalten


----------



## theduke1mtb (21. September 2015)

wie immer hier, Danke 

ist der Maxxis High Roller hinten besser als ein NN von Schwalbe?


----------

